# All Things MMA



## amlove21 (Mar 13, 2017)

As opposed to a bunch of different threads on specific fights/cards, we can now just use this one for all things MMA related.

Watching the FS1 fights this past weekend- holy Gastellum. That dude is a straight savage. Tuned up Tim Kennedy and owned Vitor. That dude is legit.

Anyone excited for the Rumble/DC fight?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll tell you what I'm not excited about is the GSP-Bisping fight...holy stupid.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 13, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> As opposed to a bunch of different threads on specific fights/cards, we can now just use this one for all things MMA related.
> 
> Watching the FS1 fights this past weekend- holy Gastellum. That dude is a straight savage. Tuned up Tim Kennedy and owned Vitor. That dude is legit.
> 
> Anyone excited for the Rumble/DC fight?


Huge fan of D.C. as a fighter and a man. Rumble, not so much as a man but his style is one of the most entertaining in the UFC. Never know how a fight will go when a guy is throwing leather like that.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 13, 2017)

Speaking of recent fights, check out this double knockout from a no-name fight promotion: Video: Incredible double knockout occurred at Shamrock FC 285

As a bonus, watch for the nose on the winner's face


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'll tell you what I'm not excited about is the GSP-Bisping fight...holy stupid.



Yeah I think that will be a wrestling match. I'd like to see GSP vs Nick Diaz again or bring Anderson Silva back for a super fight.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah I think that will be a wrestling match. I'd like to see GSP vs Nick Diaz again or bring Anderson Silva back for a super fight.


GSP would be straight murdered by Nick Diaz. Just beaten to death.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 13, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> GSP would be straight murdered by Nick Diaz. Just beaten to death.


Especially after being out of the ring for that long.  I guess we'll see if he's shaken off the rust next month.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 13, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> GSP would be straight murdered by Nick Diaz. Just beaten to death.



Well the last fight was pretty good, but the fact that they have both been off for awhile, it looks like a good fight to me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 14, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah I think that will be a wrestling match. I'd like to see GSP vs Nick Diaz again or bring Anderson Silva back for a super fight.



Having GSP do a tune up against a Champion just ruins the identity of a championship.  Bisping has earned something better.  Then you add the whole crossing weight classes bit.  GSP is not Conor, I don't think he draws like they think he does.  

On the other hand...this could be an awesome fight...and again it just destroys the MW belt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2017)

So this is official now?  

I'm really trying to decide how much, if at all, I really care.

Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor head-to-head | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So this is official now?
> 
> I'm really trying to decide how much, if at all, I really care.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor head-to-head | Daily Mail Online


Kinda looking forward to this, to be honest.  Sure, Conor is going to get destroyed, but boxing has been so dull for years that it really needs to kind of odd matchup.  The only advantage I can see Conor taking into the fight is his weight and reach.  Floyd, though, has such good ringcraft as to negate even those two attributes.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2017)

1. Conor will lose.
2. Conor will not get destroyed.
3. Floyd doesn't have knockout power.
4. Conor has knockout power.
5. Conor could win in a KO.
6. Floyd's style is boring as hell and defensive, lands more punches, pretty sure he wins.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 15, 2017)

7.  I'll watch


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2017)

Dan Bilzerian in a $500K MMA fight?  

Instagram Icon Dan Bilzerian Was Just Challenged To A $500,000 MMA Match


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2017)

That should be interesting,  Dan Bilzerian is a physical beast, but not sure of what fighting skills if any he may have. 


On a side note, how fucking awesome would it be to be that dude for one fucking day? I'm no fan-boy, but holy shit that dude knows how to live.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 23, 2017)

Joe Rogan


----------



## Some Guy (Apr 21, 2017)

When it comes to McGregor vs Mayweather, I kinda gotta agree with thunderhorse. 

Overall, I'm thinking either McGregor wins with a round 1-2 KO, or Mayweather wins late game, or by decision, with a Mayweather win being more likely


----------



## amlove21 (May 13, 2017)

UFC 211 has been fantastic. Not one decision, all finished, with an absolute war between Sherman/Coulter.

Alvarez and Poirer is an instant classic.

ETA- until those illegal knees.


----------



## amlove21 (May 13, 2017)

That was 100% bullshit, Poirer should have won that by DQ.


----------



## amlove21 (May 13, 2017)

If this PPV is half as good as the prelims, this is gonna be the best PPV this year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 5, 2017)

Demetrious Johnson is not amused: DJ fires back: ‘UFC’s mistreatment and bullying has finally forced me to speak out’

I'll be honest, UFC has a lot of issues.  I'm wondering how much of that is Dana White's ego or the new owners push for continued cash flow.  The fighters in the UFC unlike Boxing literally have no power.  In Boxing it's not centrally contracted so a belt-holder has tons and tons of blue chips.  Whereas the UFC literally doesn't seem to care.  So to that effect DJ needs to promote himself to the point where the UFC is forced to promote him.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

I'll believe it when I see it.

Aug 26th. 

Conor McGregor Pokes Fun at Floyd Mayweather with Instagram Announcement (Bleacher Report)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 14, 2017)

Mayweather vs. McGregor: It is on! - ESPN Video


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2017)

I am super fucking pumped for 214. Card of the year.






Predictions- 

Jones, Maia, Cyborg, Cerrone, Manuwa.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I am super fucking pumped for 214. Card of the year.



Agree but...

Jones and his multiple illegal substance (performance enhancing) suspensions make me wary of him.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agree but...
> 
> Jones and his multiple illegal substance (performance enhancing) suspensions make me wary of him.


SO, I have seem him train in real life (here in ABQ) and I have talked about him at length with Greg Jackson and some of his other skill-work coaches. He's fucked up in the past with his behavior, and that's no lie, but Jones wins this fight.

If he wasn't an immature dude that has a really bad habit of not listening to those close to him, we would be talking right now about the reign of the unbeatable phenom Jon Jones, and not crossing our fingers hoping that he just makes it to the event. Jon Jones is the scariest man on the planet as far as combat sports are concerned.

Here he is, in his off time, beating Dan Henderson in a grappling match playing around with takedowns he learned that top level blackbelts don't frequently pull off. Dan Hnderson is a gold medal winning grappling legend.





ETA- Wrong video, my b.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> <post>.



Cool insight, thanks for that.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Cool insight, thanks for that.


Seeing him in person is like watching a video game. He literally spars with fresh guys, 6-8 rounds with a minimal break, new fresh guy every round. And he wins. And he never stops. It's honestly awe-inspiring. 

He spent his suspension falling in love with BJJ and getting way, way better. 

I like Cormier as a dude and as a fighter, but he's not the champ, and Jones is gonna hand him an ass whooping.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 24, 2017)

Cormier is the Champ.  Earned it in defense.  And I really want Jones out of this sport.  

Now, who wins, I'm putting the money on Bones.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 24, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cormier is the Champ.  Earned it in defense.



Cormier is 0-1 against Jones. Cormier got the belt on a technicality. Cormier is not the champ.

Just because Cormier beat Johnson (twice), an uninspiring Anderson Silva, and Gustafssen in 'defense' means very little. 

Same with Conor and his featherweight belt. You think Holloway is the champ in that division because Conor vacated the title?  Absolutely not. 

Moot issue- Cormier loses again.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2017)

Cormier is the champ.

Conor didn't do drugs.  Jones should be relegated to the WWE.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 25, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cormier is the champ.
> 
> Conor didn't do drugs.  Jones should be relegated to the WWE.


Because.... why? Why would you want to see the most naturally gifted fighter ever leave the sport? 

I do hope DC wins. I like his style, I like a dude with a dad bod crushing the big guys, I admire what he's overcome and how he's over come and capitalized on past failures. 

With that said Jones is still the "champ" in that he never lost that belt.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cormier is the champ.
> 
> Conor didn't do drugs.  Jones should be relegated to the WWE.


He paid his dues, no reason not to bring him back into the ring.

Half the NFL would vanish every year if your attitude carried any weight.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yeah whatever his transgressions (and they are many), he served his suspension and he's on the roster.

Fun story, last night I was rolling with my black belt, dude submitted me like, 15 times. We have this rule at the gym though- if a lower belt gets a good position, regardless of the actual outcome of the fight, the lower belt wins! Well, a scramble happened, I ended up in mount for 3 seconds!! Secured the position! He immediately reversed it and heel hooked me.

So yeah, in man to man single combat, he whooped my ass and I'm 0-1 against him. But I DESTROYED 3 other brand new white belts after that, so it looks like I am the gym champion now, cause I beat the black belt on a technicality after losing and defended my title against lesser opponents.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Cormier is the champ.
> 
> Conor didn't do drugs.  Jones should be relegated to the WWE.


If you ever get a speeding ticket, we should permanently pull your DL, and leave you relegated to the bicycle lane.:-/

Jon Jones is going to crush Cormier. $.02


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2017)

We'll see as far as the results are concerned.  

It's Bones job to earn the belt back in the ring.  I'm more in line of the Tim Kennedy thinking when it comes to Performance Enhancing drug use in sports, ban for life.

Or there's the argument for open season use of PEDs.  Using PEDs is a conscious choice.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Fun story, last night I was rolling with my black belt, dude submitted me like, 15 times. We have this rule at the gym though- if a lower belt gets a good position, regardless of the actual outcome of the fight, the lower belt wins! Well, a scramble happened, I ended up in mount for 3 seconds!! Secured the position! He immediately reversed it and heel hooked me.
> 
> So yeah, in man to man single combat, he whooped my ass and I'm 0-1 against him. But I DESTROYED 3 other brand new white belts after that, so it looks like I am the gym champion now, cause I beat the black belt on a technicality after losing and defended my title against lesser opponents.



In my defense, you're conditioning is better than mine.

Also, Jones "did the time" and if the UFC wants him to fight, I'm cool with its decision.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 25, 2017)

I agree with most of what has been said about Jone being the champ.  My only counter would be his one fight in a USADA world was against OSP.  He did not look, at all, like the Jones we are used to seeing.  If that is the Jones that fights Cormier, I think Cormier wins.

On the other hand, I think Jones hates Cormier and wants nothing more than to prove a point.  Like him taking Cormier down in their first fight 3 times just to show he could.

ETA: I can't wait to watch this card.  Maia vs Woodley is another fight I can't wait to watch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2017)

Jones V. Lesnar...Jones, Lesnar both interested in potential fight


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jones V. Lesnar...Jones, Lesnar both interested in potential fight


Bork Laser gets a take down he wins. Jones keeps it standing and Bork ends up looking worse than when he lost the belt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jones V. Lesnar...Jones, Lesnar both interested in potential fight



I'm so done with Lesnar. He could have been a dominate beast in the UFC if he had stopped fucking around with the WWE and PEDs, and instead crafted his standing game.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 26, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Bork Laser gets a take down he wins. Jones keeps it standing and Bork ends up looking worse than when he lost the belt.



I really like that you call him Bork for some reason...


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2017)

@Sendero man I totally agree with you on the Maia fight, but I am schoolgirl excited about Lawler/Cerrone.

I had a long standing joke with my friends I grew up with- we used to joke about 2 2x4's, placed shoulder width apart, with a pair of boots facing each other nailed to the 2x4's. To avoid all this "run/grapple/juke" nonsense when dudes had a disagreement, we would say "Screw it put those boys in the boots." The intent was to just have 2 dudes stand and bang until one dude went to sleep. Rock em Socke em Robots but for humans.

If there were ever 2 guys in the UFC that are 100% gonna act like they are in those boots and just swing, its Cerrone/Lawler, honorable mention to Diego Sanchez, cause that guy is insane.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> @Sendero man I totally agree with you on the Maia fight, but I am schoolgirl excited about Lawler/Cerrone.
> 
> I had a long standing joke with my friends I grew up with- we used to joke about 2 2x4's, placed shoulder width apart, with a pair of boots facing each other nailed to the 2x4's. To avoid all this "run/grapple/juke" nonsense when dudes had a disagreement, we would say "Screw it put those boys in the boots." The intent was to just have 2 dudes stand and bang until one dude went to sleep. Rock em Socke em Robots but for humans.
> 
> If there were ever 2 guys in the UFC that are 100% gonna act like they are in those boots and just swing, its Cerrone/Lawler, honorable mention to Diego Sanchez, cause that guy is insane.


Diaz bros are in there too. Don't forget Big Country and Hunto.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> @Sendero
> 
> If there were ever 2 guys in the UFC that are 100% gonna act like they are in those boots and just swing, its Cerrone/Lawler, honorable mention to Diego Sanchez, cause that guy is insane.



So yeah...that was a big omission on my part. I thought someone was going to die in the Lawler vs Mcdonald fight.  When Lawler spit blood on the floor at the end of the 4th round as he and Rory stared each other down.  Chills.  

I think Cerrone might have an edge with kicks, but Lawler is a scary man.


----------



## CDG (Jul 28, 2017)

Just found out about Team MMA today.  Enjoy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2017)

I am so pumped for tonight's fights. Everyone on Anaheim is ready, all fighters made weight and shit's about to pop off! The weigh ins were great.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 29, 2017)

This is dope...fighting and Rugby in the same game:


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ricardo Lamas and Jason Knight just put on a SHOW. The prelims have been good- more finishes than not, good reffing, overall so far so good. 

10 minutes till the switch to PPV!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2017)

Chick-fight!


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2017)

:blkeye:Well 1-2 ain't bad


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Man does Jones look tight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Is Jones at a disadvantage by being so much taller and having to punch "down"?


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2017)

Shin to the ear? Goodnight Irene.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Holy shit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 30, 2017)

NOW, Jones is the champ.

To be honest, I wasn't sure if he was the same.  This fight was going down as something amazing...an amazing finish.  

Joe Rogan, cmon man, the only thing Jones has gone through is shit he did to himself.

Now, please don't pop on your B Sample!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Now, please don't pop on your B Sample!!!



This.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2017)

That was a damn exclamation point. That was a new and more dangerous Jones.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Let's stop with the stupid Leasner talk.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Let's stop with the stupid Leasner talk.



That's the thing I think MacGregor has taught everyone - this is a PPV sport for the foreseeable future.  The big paydays are about hype, not skill.  It's a shame in my opinion.  One of the things I've always liked about MMA is that - for the most part (several notable exceptions) - the sport is about skill, respect, and victory.  Not about all the other shit that infects so many other sports - most egregiously boxing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2017)

Something very classy about both fighters last night.  Cormier in defeat and Jones in victory.

Especially Cormier's comments below.
--------

UFC 214 results, highlights: Jon Jones knocks out Daniel Cormier, regains title

Cormier, whom Jones heckled for more than two years after he cried in the aftermath of their first bout, didn't shy away from doing the same after the rematch. He also didn't appear to be fully recovered from the knockout at the time of the post-fight interview.

"I don't know man, I thought the fight was going well. I don't even know what happened," Cormier said. "They say I got kicked in the head? Oh man, that's so disappointing.  "*I guess if he wins both fights there is no rivalry so I don't know."*


----------



## Sendero (Jul 30, 2017)

Jones is probably the greatest fighter we've ever seen.  I hope Jones really has "changed" based off his recent comments about Cormier.  I  try not to project my "morals" onto fighters/entertainers but I have a hard time liking Jones for his public crimes.   

Lastly -  What is it about the great athletes like McGregor and Jones that have a self-belief that borders on insanity? It appears unshakeable. I read a lot about mental management for performance but it appears to be on a new level.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't follow MMA as far as technique and who is good at what or whatever. Cormier was legit to me, but he ran into a machine. Cormier had a chance, a legitimate shot, and has nothing to be ashamed of, but...you take a kick behind the ear and it's time a Snickers, you know? From that point forward, the poor guy was done. Jones bounced his head off the mat like an NBA point guard. Cormier was a legit contender until that shin connected with his skull...and not many people could come back from that shot. YMMV


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 22, 2017)

Jon Jones to be stripped of the Light-Heavyweight title: White: Jon Jones failed drug test at UFC 214


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 22, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Now, please don't pop on your B Sample!!!



COCK SUCKING MOTHER FUCKING GOD DAMN IT.

This REALLY pisses me off.

Dana needs to get his fucking house in order. 

@amlove21


----------



## Kheenbish (Aug 22, 2017)

Honestly what a loser, simple as that. All the talent in the world and this is what happens. 

Ban hammer this guy from the UFC, he's had too many opportunities to get clean and be successful.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 22, 2017)

At some point...I just start calling them junkies....

Talent being wasted...makes me think of them as posers....


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 22, 2017)

Well let's not all lose our shit just yet. 

He's not stripped of the title, he's got a B sample, so there you go. 

If he does get a valid, positive test though? Life suspension. UFC has to, just to save face.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 23, 2017)

For those of you that want to do a little research- the steroid he tested positive for is reportedly Turanibol- a 30 year old, highly unpopular oral steroid that has no effect short term and crappy effects long term. It's literally a useless steroid, almost no benefit. Even the amount you need to take (more than 50-60mg daily) to see an effect isn't recommended. It's actually more interesting for it's history, and not for it's usefulness.

I am not much of a conspiracy theorist, but you're telling me that Jon Jones popped positive on a day-of test for a steroid that no one uses, isn't effective, and can be taken orally? He would basically have to take a dose about 2 hours before the damn test to pop positive.

Curious. I stand by my earlier statement though- if it's a true, positive test verified by the B sample, no excuse is gonna work. He will (and should) go down as the world's most talented fighter that ever wasted their lives on shitty decisions.

But the fact that Jones had a great camp with world class nutritionists, doctors, and his own drug testing prior to the fight only to fail for an obscure, ineffective oral steroid keys up the skeptic in me.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 23, 2017)

These dudes aren't rocket surgeons....just sayin'.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 23, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> These dudes aren't rocket surgeons....just sayin'.


I mean, fair enough. Frank Lester weighed in on the situation- having trouble linking so here it is Jackson-Wink MMA Teammate Calls Jon Jones Failed Drug Test at UFC 214 a ‘Set Up’ - I am not fully in his camp yet, but even an absolute moron (which Jones is not) understands risking millions of dollars, his career, and his reputation on something that quite literally does not matter.


Again, he tested clean all camp, and he decides to take an extremely obscure oral steroid that does not work in between weigh ins and the fight KNOWING that he's gonna walk out of the ring and drop a sample? That's not the least bit fishy to anyone?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 23, 2017)

Jone's fights light heavyweight which has a 205 lb weight limit, and he typically weighs in real close to 205.

He is more than likely a 210+ lb guy who cuts water to meet weight, and cutting water has been known to increase  of something previously being undectected to be detected.

Just sayin'


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 23, 2017)

Jon Jones has repeatedly violated the PED Policy.  Why would anyone be surprised?


----------



## Sendero (Aug 26, 2017)

Sendero said:


> Jones is probably the greatest fighter we've ever seen.  I hope Jones really has "changed" based off his recent comments about Cormier.  I  try not to project my "morals" onto fighters/entertainers but I have a hard time liking Jones for his public crimes.



Well, crap.

As I understand the drug (T-bal) he took.  It's a kick starter steroid you take  by mouth with a steroid stack that can increase your strength while allowing you to cut weight by not retaining water and getting HGH face.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I mean, fair enough. Frank Lester weighed in on the situation- having trouble linking so here it is Jackson-Wink MMA Teammate Calls Jon Jones Failed Drug Test at UFC 214 a ‘Set Up’ - I am not fully in his camp yet, but even an absolute moron (*which Jones is not*) understands risking millions of dollars, his career, and his reputation on something that quite literally does not matter.
> 
> 
> Again, he tested clean all camp, and he decides to take an extremely obscure oral steroid that does not work in between weigh ins and the fight KNOWING that he's gonna walk out of the ring and drop a sample? That's not the least bit fishy to anyone?



The bolded part is an issue... Because unfortunately, although probably the most naturally gifted MMA fighter on the planet, Jon Jones has repeatedly proven himself to be an idiot.

I think he's probably juiced for most of his career, went clean after popping the first time, looked mortal against OSP and started to juice again. Fuck his "dick pill" excuse for the first time he popped as well.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

Poccington said:


> The bolded part is an issue... Because unfortunately, although probably the most naturally gifted MMA fighter on the planet, Jon Jones has repeatedly proven himself to be an idiot.
> 
> I think he's probably juiced for most of his career, went clean after popping the first time, looked mortal against OSP and started to juice again. Fuck his "dick pill" excuse for the first time he popped as well.


I can't disagree. Some guys jut can't get out of their own way.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's some good information about the steroid Jones popped for.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2017)

I could go with the conspiracy against him, if he hadn't already been in trouble several times. I think regardless, his image is so badly damaged, that he will have a big problem keeping a fan support, much less his coaching staff, etc. UFC? as long as they can make money off of him they will. Nevada athletic commission? I could see a perma-ban if his B sample is fooked.


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2017)

Jones is the perfect target for a conspiracy. He has a past littered with drug issues so for him to pop hot is something few people will question. The big hurdle for me is "why him?" Who gains from him losing, a person/ organization with enough influence to skew the test results?

Nothing about the outcome, if we ever know, would surprise me.


----------



## Sendero (Sep 1, 2017)

I was listening to the Joe Rogan podcast and Brendan Schaub said Jones has failed 3 out of 4 USADA drug tests.  That ain't no conspiracy.  The only fight he didn't pop was the OSP fight. He looked terrible.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have no faith in Jones at this point. I don't give him the GOAT title/rank anymore because of all his positive tests and lame excuses.


----------



## Sendero (Sep 1, 2017)

This story gets weirder by the day.  He passed his drug test from the night of the fight but failed the test after weigh-ins.  This part of the problem with USADA drug testing.  I don't know if it is the "optics" but they (UFC/Jeff Nowitzki) don't do a good job of explaining how it can happen.  I've seen a few fighters take that and do good PR, creating plausible deniability.  

Jon Jones passed USADA blood test the night of UFC 214


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sounding more and more like someone sabotaged his sample. I mean you pass before, you pass after, but the fail the weigh-in? That sounds like some fuckery.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2017)

I just have a difficult time buying into conspiracies. Mostly for the reason that it seems people cannot keep a secret.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 1, 2017)

Sendero said:


> This story gets weirder by the day.  He passed his drug test from the night of the fight but failed the test after weigh-ins.  This part of the problem with USADA drug testing.  I don't know if it is the "optics" but they (UFC/Jeff Nowitzki) don't do a good job of explaining how it can happen.  I've seen a few fighters take that and do good PR, creating plausible deniability.
> 
> Jon Jones passed USADA blood test the night of UFC 214



USADA have since confirmed that Turinabol was the substance that Jones popped for, as well as clarifying that Turinabol only pops in urine samples, not blood samples.

USADA's statement has been added to that article in your link.


----------



## Sendero (Sep 1, 2017)

Poccington said:


> USADA have since confirmed that Turinabol was the substance that Jones popped for, as well as clarifying that Turinabol only pops in urine samples, not blood samples.
> 
> USADA's statement has been added to that article in your link.



Thanks, @Poccington! That was the exact details I was looking for.  Essentially, two different tests, not the same test given at two different times.  That clears it up for me.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 1, 2017)

Sendero said:


> Thanks, @Poccington! That was the exact details I was looking for.  Essentially, two different tests, not the same test given at two different times.  That clears it up for me.


Oh, okay.  This makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2017)

Boy, did I miss a hype memo?  Didn't even know this was a fight until tonight.....

UFC 215 PPV — Nunes vs Shevchenko 2

Brazil’s Amanda “The Lioness” Nunes puts her title on the line against surging contender and familiar foe Valentina “Bullet” Shevchenko. After suffering her first UFC loss to Nunes more than a year ago, the muay thai machine has surged back into contention with back-to-back wins over Holly Holm and Julianna Peña, and this time she plans on leaving the arena with the win and the belt around her waist.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 9, 2017)

The Mayweather-McGregor fight overshadowed promotion of every fight after it.  Haven't seen much on Canelo-GGG either.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2017)

Daniel Cormier is your Light Heavyweight Champion: Daniel Cormier reinstated as UFC light heavyweight champion


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 1, 2017)

Going to see JacksonWink Fight Night 2 tonight here in ABQ! First ever live MMA event, I am pretty pumped.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pretty. Good. Seats!!


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

That was the world's most vicious knockout of Overeem. Holy shit he almost lost his whole head.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 3, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> That was the world's most vicious knockout of Overeem. Holy shit he almost lost his whole head.



NGannou is terrifyingly violent. He is an absolute monster.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 3, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> That was the world's most vicious knockout of Overeem. Holy shit he almost lost his whole head.



Was watching with a friend and he was like "NGannu got lucky a lucky punch". Yeah lucky he didn't commit murder with that knockout.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Was watching with a friend and he was like "NGannu got lucky a lucky punch". Yeah lucky he didn't commit murder with that knockout.


No he didn't.

I love Stipe Miocic. He is from Cleveland, where I claim my home town, he's a heavy handed dude that goes hard, all the things I want in a heavyweight champ. 

But Francis Ngannou is a fucking problem at heavyweight. They call heavyweight champions in the MMA "the scariest men on the planet" and Stipe is scary- Ngannou is terrifying.


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2017)

Ngannou reminds me of early Tyson.  Just this huge, strong, violent, fearless animal who can knock anyone on the planet out with a single punch.  Really stop and think about how fucking hard he hit Overeem.  Overeem is 6'4" and 250#. That's a big human being, and Ngannou hit him so fucking hard that he probably has a concussion and whiplash.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2017)

Holy SHIT I am pumped up for the 30th!!!!

#TeamHolly


----------



## Sendero (Dec 25, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Holy SHIT I am pumped up for the 30th!!!!
> 
> #TeamHolly



On paper the best female fights we've had the chance to watch. I look for Holly to counter Cyborg for the win. If she wins, she’s in the convo for female mma GOAT.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 25, 2017)

Sendero said:


> On paper the best female fights we've had the chance to watch. I look for Holly to counter Cyborg for the win. If she wins, she’s in the convo for female mma GOAT.


She absolutely has to be. She’s just a warrior. Pretty good summation by Joe Rogan-


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2017)

Some questionable calls in this card. Although I felt the scoring of the Cyborg Fight was fair, I just wanted to see Holly tear her apart so we could get rid of Cyborg and have like an actual decent Women's side of UFC.  Guess this is it for Holly, what can we say though, she beat the unbeatable person and it jacked her up for the rest of her career (short that it was).


----------



## CDG (Dec 31, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Some questionable calls in this card. Although I felt the scoring of the Cyborg Fight was fair, I just wanted to see Holly tear her apart so we could get rid of Cyborg and have like an actual decent Women's side of UFC.  Guess this is it for Holly, what can we say though, she beat the unbeatable person and it jacked her up for the rest of her career (short that it was).



Why is Cyborg not a decent women's fighter?


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2017)

Holm looked like a commercial for a battered women's shelter.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2017)

CDG said:


> Why is Cyborg not a decent women's fighter?


I stated previously Jon Jones shouldn't be in the UFC for  his PEDs use.  Cyborg definitely shouldn't have been contracted since she had popped before ever entering the UFC.  This isn't an opinion of her technical skills.

And then looking at this from a marketing perspective, Cyborg doesn't look like a chick and Holly is pretty attractive.  How does this fit the demographic they were attempting to reach?


----------



## CDG (Dec 31, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I stated previously Jon Jones shouldn't be in the UFC for  his PEDs use.  Cyborg definitely shouldn't have been contracted since she had popped before ever entering the UFC.  This isn't an opinion of her technical skills.
> 
> And then looking at this from a marketing perspective, Cyborg doesn't look like a chick and Holly is pretty attractive.  How does this fit the demographic they were attempting to reach?



Gotcha.  I disagree completely with sports banning PEDs in the first place, so it doesn't bother me when they don't expel athletes for testing positive.  

What demographic do you perceive them as trying to reach with women's MMA?  If it was all about physical looks, Paige Van Zant would be on every card.  Guys are already watching for the men's fights, and they have ring card girls for eye candy.  The women who are into UFC are either hardcore fight fans that watch for the sport, or they watch for the men's physiques.  I don't think any woman who is serious about fighting would change her mind because she thinks it will make her look like Cyborg.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 31, 2017)

CDG said:


> Gotcha.  I disagree completely with sports banning PEDs in the first place, so it doesn't bother me when they don't expel athletes for testing positive.
> 
> What demographic do you perceive them as trying to reach with women's MMA?  If it was all about physical looks, Paige Van Zant would be on every card.  Guys are already watching for the men's fights, and they have ring card girls for eye candy.  The women who are into UFC are either hardcore fight fans that watch for the sport, or they watch for the men's physiques.  I don't think any woman who is serious about fighting would change her mind because she thinks it will make her look like Cyborg.



Not to derail this, but I'm curious as to why you're against sports banning PEDs?


----------



## CDG (Dec 31, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Not to derail this, but I'm curious as to why you're against sports banning PEDs?



People pay exorbitant amounts of money to watch/support their favorite sports/teams/athletes.  Fans are paying to be entertained and to see feats that the vast majority of the population could never hope to accomplish.  So if an athlete wants to use PEDs to improve performance, get through an injury, or extend a career for a few more years, then why not?  Who cares?  This country has the most asinine moral standards when it comes to certain things.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 31, 2017)

CDG said:


> People pay exorbitant amounts of money to watch/support their favorite sports/teams/athletes.  Fans are paying to be entertained and to see feats that the vast majority of the population could never hope to accomplish.  So if an athlete wants to use PEDs to improve performance, get through an injury, or extend a career for a few more years, then why not?  Who cares?  This country has the most asinine moral standards when it comes to certain things.



I definitely understand where you're coming from. I grew up watching Sosa and McGwire battle it out, when it turned out that they both had been using PEDs and altered bats did it take away some of the mystique? Yeah, but it didn't ruin my perception of them at all, as someone who is extremely competitive in sports I understand trying to take every possible advantage to win so I could empathize with them on the actions they took. 

I feel like people become outraged by it is because there's a sense of idolatry involved in sports, and when it turns out that your favorite superstar turned out to be a cheater it's sort of like a punch in the stomach. Some people obviously handle it a lot better than other fans (A-Rod, Bonds, Romanowski, Tyson, etc.).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2017)

This is what I know, any time there's a trophy, someone is going to take PEDs, it doesn't even matter if it's for the local DIII rec league in soccer, someone is gonna do it.  So that's why you should ban it in sport. 

I seriously do think that the entire point of the women's divisions is to appeal to women.  Not for the looks but for the novelty, and somehow unlike Boxing, women actually watch.  And looks does matter, just like when us guys see in shape chicks that you'd want to shag in a different life.  YOur girlfriend or sister will idolize that person when they watch the fights and get inspired to train.  You see it all over sport.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 13, 2018)

I am a Stipe fan... and I am terrified of that Ngannou fight. That dude is nightmare fuel.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 13, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I am a Stipe fan... and I am terrified of that Ngannou fight. That dude is nightmare fuel.



I honestly think Stipe can win, he just needs to get faster and avoid unnecessary hits from those bricks Ngannou calls hands, not to mention he's more experienced than Ngannou and he has a bit of a chip on his shoulder because almost everyone is on the hype train for Ngannou right now.

Either way it's going to be a crazy fight and someone is getting KO'd first round or it's going all the way.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 14, 2018)

Friendly reminder, UFC Fight Night 124 on tonight. Paige Van Zant in the co headliner.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2018)

On it. Elkins/Johnson the undercard underway.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ohhhhhhhmanohmanohmanohman the card so far has been good, even the lightweights. 

Cleveland stand UP!!! Let's go Stipe!


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 21, 2018)

The baddest man on the planet and the only person to defend the heavyweight title 3 times in the history of the world is from Cleveland, Ohio. 

Cheers, Stipe. Cheers, Ohio. They can never take that away. Great card.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 21, 2018)

Hell of a god damn fight card! Grats to Stipe, nice to see the hype train derailed.


----------



## 256 (Feb 13, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> The baddest man on the planet and the only person to defend the heavyweight title 3 times in the history of the world is from Cleveland, Ohio.
> 
> Cheers, Stipe. Cheers, Ohio. They can never take that away. Great card.




One of Stipe’s trainers works on our PD, comes in saying Stipe broke this or that all the time. Sounds like Boston PD treated Stipe and his whole crew really good. It’s really cool to hear all the stories.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 24, 2018)

Free fight tonight on Fox- the prelims are on right now, been pretty good so far. Lil Heathen for the win tonight over Emmett!


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 25, 2018)

For those that missed it, this card was savage. Finishes all around, on the ground, knockouts, straight up wars. Great card.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2018)

I missed it but just caught the re-broadcast. Jesus, what a 2nd Round.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 4, 2018)

Brian Ortega was very impressive last night. First man to stop Frankie Edgar and what a way to do it.

Ortega v Holloway is one fight I'm looking forward to!


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 1, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Brian Ortega was very impressive last night. First man to stop Frankie Edgar and what a way to do it.
> 
> Ortega v Holloway is one fight I'm looking forward to!


Too bad Holloway has previous engagements!

Where the shit is Conor?!? That dude needs to vacate both titles and fight as the #1 in whatever weight class he decides to go to.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 1, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Too bad Holloway has previous engagements!
> 
> Where the shit is Conor?!? That dude needs to vacate both titles and fight as the #1 in whatever weight class he decides to go to.



Where's Conor, training his ass off and being a dad.  Follow him on the gram if you want to know.  And no, fuck vacating the one title he has.  They already vacated the other one, remember?  What they need to do is ban Jon Jones for LIFE.


----------



## digrar (Apr 2, 2018)

Dana White talked about setting a time limit on champion inactivity when Dominick Cruz had a knee injury 4 or 5 years ago. Did he ever set a time limit in stone?


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 2, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Too bad Holloway has previous engagements!
> 
> Where the shit is Conor?!? That dude needs to vacate both titles and fight as the #1 in whatever weight class he decides to go to.



Are you going to watch this Saturday?


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 2, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Where's Conor, training his ass off and being a dad.  Follow him on the gram if you want to know.  And no, fuck vacating the one title he has.  They already vacated the other one, remember?  What they need to do is ban Jon Jones for LIFE.


Lol. Sure, ban Jones for life, I don't care. Dude can't get it together. 

Conor is busy dodging fights, shooting Burger King commercials and talking shit. Yeah, him and Dillon have been rolling, he's also been smoking weed and doing coke (his words, not mine). He hasn't taken any fights cause he knows he won't pass a drug test and he hasn't been training for a fight, he's been training for the 'gram.



digrar said:


> Dana White talked about setting a time limit on champion inactivity when Dominick Cruz had a knee injury 4 or 5 years ago. Did he ever set a time limit in stone?


No, he didn't.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

You're just a hater. Training for the gram, perhaps but he's staying in fucking good shape.  And when you're the champ, and you just made Dana happy like that?  Yeah, you get time.  

For the most part UFC has been a bit boring for me.  I've been stoked about local Mackenzie Dern's rise in the UFC.  Kind of cool to have a UFC fighter in town.  Not bad on the eyes either.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 2, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> You're just a hater. Training for the gram, perhaps but he's staying in fucking good shape .


Well, shit. Ya got me. Beat me to the hater label. Can’t do anything now; you’ve officially won. 

Now that we are past it- Conor’s last fight was in November of 2016. The two before that (over the course of 8 months) were both in a division that he didn’t hold a belt in (against Diaz). He went 1-1 in those fights. 

Champions should, as a rule, fight one time in a given year. If you hold two belts, you should have to fight twice, at a minimum. 

Conor isn’t taking MMA fights. Hasn’t for years. Love affair with the brash Irishman and his penchant for shit talking aside, dude doesn’t fight. 

Can you imagine rusty ass Conor getting TCity right now? Or Khabib?


----------



## Topkick (Apr 2, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Lol. Sure, ban Jones for life, I don't care. Dude can't get it together.
> 
> Conor is busy dodging fights, shooting Burger King commercials and talking shit. Yeah, him and Dillon have been rolling, he's also been smoking weed and doing coke (his words, not mine). He hasn't taken any fights cause he knows he won't pass a drug test and he hasn't been training for a fight, he's been training for the 'gram.
> 
> ...





amlove21 said:


> Well, shit. Ya got me. Beat me to the hater label. Can’t do anything now; you’ve officially won.
> 
> Now that we are past it- Conor’s last fight was in November of 2016. The two before that (over the course of 8 months) were both in a division that he didn’t hold a belt in (against Diaz). He went 1-1 in those fights.
> 
> ...



Apparently, if you're a champ, or a former champ, you can pretty much do what you want. Rich Franklin still owed the UFC fights per his contract and went on to an exec position with another MMA organization, without fighting UFC again. You can take the title from them but they know they can continue to rest on their Laurel's.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 3, 2018)

The only reason Conors absence is even being entertained is because nobody else can make the UFC the amount of money that he can. 

He can talk all the shit he wants but until he fights inside an octagon again, it's just talk.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 3, 2018)

Poccington said:


> The only reason Conors absence is even being entertained is because nobody else can make the UFC the amount of money that he can.
> 
> He can talk all the shit he wants but until he fights inside an octagon again, it's just talk.


Yeah no one is disputing his draw- it’s massive. I did zero research to make this claim, but he has to be the highest draw of all MMA fighters to date (not even including his exhibition match with Mayaeather). 

I’m just saying, he’d probably make more money if he actually, you know, fought. One thing I learned following him on Instagram, he loves to flex. In the rapper sense of flex, and also the 160lbs little guy sense of flex.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 3, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Yeah no one is disputing his draw- it’s massive. I did zero research to make this claim, but he has to be the highest draw of all MMA fighters to date (not even including his exhibition match with Mayaeather).
> 
> I’m just saying, he’d probably make more money if he actually, you know, fought. One thing I learned following him on Instagram, he loves to flex. In the rapper sense of flex, and also the 160lbs little guy sense of flex.



Oh absolutely.

It's gone way past the point of being absurd now, even if you take into account the time he put aside for the Mayweather fight. Either start fighting or stop talking.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh MAN! UFC is inching closer to WWE day by day, and that is in no way a bad thing. 

In all fairness, this is the first time in almost 2 years Conor has been involved in an altercation with a UFC fighter!!!! Conor dick riders, rejoice!!!!


----------



## Poccington (Apr 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Oh MAN! UFC is inching closer to WWE day by day, and that is in no way a bad thing.
> 
> In all fairness, this is the first time in almost 2 years Conor has been involved in an altercation with a UFC fighter!!!! Conor dick riders, rejoice!!!!



According to Dana White, the NYPD have issued a warrant for Conors arrest. He's fucked.

Fair enough, he wanted to get at Khabib after Khabib and his boys cornered Artem Lobov yesterday and gave him a slap... But smashing up a bus and throwing all sorts? Pure scumbag behaviour.

ETA: NYPD have stated there's no warrant but they wish to question him.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 5, 2018)

So why does Max Holloway get to fight for the Lightweight Title?  If you're gonna do this stupid shit, at least have Khabib  fight Eddie.  This shit is dumb.


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2018)

NYPD with the rear naked choke:

Conor McGregor Arrested in Barclays Rampage: Sources

Conor goes hard in the paint, has a weak jumper, is rejected.

https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/qksgenzkracktps6r7hy.mp4


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 6, 2018)

Holloway doesn't make weight, Borg out, holy shit. 

This has been the craziest/worst set of events in UFC history.


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2018)

Your daily dose of "WTF? Irony"....

Floyd Mayweather on Conor McGregor: 'You have to carry yourself like a gentleman'



> "I feel that when you have reached such high status, *you have to carry yourself in a classy way*," Mayweather said in an interview with Showtime. "I know that when we fought, we both sold the fight. The world loved what we did. But *outside the ring, you have to carry yourself like a gentleman."*



Hilarious!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Your daily dose of "WTF? Irony"....
> 
> Floyd Mayweather on Conor McGregor: 'You have to carry yourself like a gentleman'
> 
> ...


Standby for Mike Tyson to chime in on not losing your temper ...


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Standby for Mike Tyson to chime in on not losing your temper ...



Wat Conor's dooing is, heth making a mockawy of thith spoit.


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Wat Conor's dooing is, heth making a mockawy of thith spoit.



I'm going to go to hell.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 11, 2018)

AWP said:


> Wat Conor's dooing is, heth making a mockawy of thith spoit.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2018)

Great fight the other night between Poirier & Geathje. Punch kick fest, the kind I like, lots of fist, not too much grappling.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 12, 2018)

I'll watch both UFC tonight's card and the Bellator card


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 13, 2018)

So Dern was heavy.  Sucks.  All the people talking mess about it obviously are going: Oh shit she dominated, must have been the weight.  Kind of sucks.  Big fan, she lives in Phoenix most of the year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 13, 2018)

Long ass article on Greg Hardy: The UFC Signed Disgraced NFL Star Greg Hardy, Which Is a Very UFC Thing to Do


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Long ass article on Greg Hardy: The UFC Signed Disgraced NFL Star Greg Hardy, Which Is a Very UFC Thing to Do


I would only watch in the hopes that this woman-beating Cunt gets tuned up beyond belief on national TV.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 8, 2018)

Can I just say that the Lewis vs Negannou fight has to be one of the most boring and unentertaining fights I've ever seen next to the last one with CM Punk.

On the flipside I'm super happy to see DC get the HW title, it sucks that Miocic had to get KO'd but god damn DC deserves everything he gets at this point imo.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 8, 2018)

DC is now in the GOAT conversation.  His losses to Jones are "No contests" and don't matter.  He's a class act and is great for the sport.  He will beat Lesnar all over the octagon and walk out a rich and happy man.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 8, 2018)

Sendero said:


> DC is now in the GOAT conversation.  His losses to Jones are "No contests" and don't matter.  He's a class act and is great for the sport.  He will beat Lesnar all over the octagon and walk out a rich and happy man.




Agree completely, dude has one of the hardest work ethics in the sport and even when he found Jones tested positive he still wanted to go and fight him for a rematch regardless of the fact Jones was using. 

Instantly became a fan of his when that happened.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 8, 2018)

Man, that dirty boxing right hand was clean. Great win for DC, and this sets up that superfight where Jones knocks him out again. Can't wait.

In all seriousness, DC did what UFC wanted Jones to do, combine the light and heavy belts. I think Joe Rogan said it on his podcast the other day, "Oh, I can't beat Jon? What did he want to do, that dream of his to get both belts? I'll just do that to spite him then."

Great win for DC and yea, he's gotta be in that conversation for GOAT. No question.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 8, 2018)

What will be we interesting is if DC beats Brock.  Then says to Jones come see me at Heavyweight.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 8, 2018)

I think he can, when was the last time that Lesner even fought? 2 years ago or so? DC is just looking for that fat payday before he retires in 2019 and he deserves it at this point.

I dont think there will be another Jones fight though basing it off of this article, but that would be an even bigger payday than Lesner by far if he wanted to go that route.

Daniel Cormier sets hard date in 2019 for retirement from MMA


----------



## ATC87 (Jul 8, 2018)

DC will be the favorite but at heavyweight anyone can be put to sleep. I still put Jones ahead of DC. Jones dominated him when he was clean and his unclean test after he knocked DC out seems fishy based on the amount they found in his system.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 8, 2018)

ATC87 said:


> DC will be the favorite but at heavyweight anyone can be put to sleep. I still put Jones ahead of DC. Jones dominated him when he was clean and his unclean test after he knocked DC out seems fishy based on the amount they found in his system.



You’re correct that Jones beat DC in a 3 round decision. He then popped positive for cocaine after the fight. Positive PED test for the called off 2nd fight and he’s suspended. Third fight “No contest” because of PEDs. 

At that level PEDs are a huge advantage and can make the deciding difference.

Somewhere in there he fled the scene of a car accident after hurting a pregnant women. And bunch of other car wrecks and other driving violations. 

Jones is a super talent but he has self exempted himself from GOAT status at this point. He’s either the unluckiest person on earth or he’s showing a pattern of behavior.  

This is just IMO and for the sake of conversation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 9, 2018)

Maybe I'm blind, or I've been in the depths of the Rugby world of late...but I totally had no idea about this fight.  The DC call out of Brock was annoying.  Guess I'm not into the Wrestlingization/Floydization of MMA right now.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jones is s better fighter than DC, period. Clean, on trace amounts of tacos, both of them juiced to the gills, whatever. Gun to your head, if you had to bet your life on the outcome of a DC-Jones fight, no one takes DC. 

DC is still going to be (and should be) rated/remembered higher than Bones. The Lesner fight is painfully stupid for DC to consider, but at this point a legacy with an asterisk can probably weather a side-show sort of fight to end it, ya know?


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 9, 2018)

Even with the NC calls for the Jones losses, I still can’t say that DC is the true pound for pound king. Yes he’s the undisputed champ in two weight classes but.... any real fight fan knows a simple ruling does not equate to actual dominance. 

Flip the script and consider Jones one loss- the DQ to Matt Hamill for the elbows. Do we really consider Hamill the “one man to beat Jon Jones?” No. We know it was a technicality. At HW the story may be different- DC can eat and lift and really work on throwing heat and that may be the difference with Jones. The fact remains Jones has dominated him twice in the ring and has won the head game. 

I still love DC. I love a guy who no shit has lost everything- see his first child and fiancé- and just moves on like a man. He’s the better man than Jones without a doubt. 

As far as the interaction with Bork Laser after the fight- anyone notice that 1. No one really broke them up or acted shocked. 2. Joe Rogan was laughing. BC and Lesnar are legit friends from the amateur wrestling world. I actually dig the WWE act- I like good promotion as it’s fun, it adds to the boring lead up to a fight. As long as the North Dakotan can pass a drug test this should be an entertaining fight. (Not good or competitive DC puts him to sleep in the second).


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2018)

I think Rogan summed it up nicely in his MMA podcast with Schaubb, Jones is a literal freak of nature in the things he can do, he has the length, flexibility, and power to do whatever he wants to do with anyone in the octagon and as a DC fan I'm ok with him not beating Jones ever. The dude has a better legacy, work ethic, and pure drive to succeed than Jones.


I don't think Lesner _can _pass a drug test, in the words of Brendan Schaubb "What is this clean you're talking about". Dana might have to try and convince USADA to look the other way on this one.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 9, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Jones is s better fighter than DC, period. Clean, on trace amounts of tacos, both of them juiced to the gills, whatever. Gun to your head, if you had to bet your life on the outcome of a DC-Jones fight, no one takes DC.
> 
> DC is still going to be (and should be) rated/remembered higher than Bones. The Lesner fight is painfully stupid for DC to consider, but at this point a legacy with an asterisk can probably weather a side-show sort of fight to end it, ya know?


We've had this discussion before.  That's like trying to say Lance is better than all of those people he beat.  When in reality he was just a blood doper.  Part of what makes an athlete is competing clean.  Jones is a Doper and a schmuck.  Therefore putting him in the same sentence as DC isn't a good place for me personally.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> We've had this discussion before.  That's like trying to say Lance is better than all of those people he beat.  When in reality he was just a blood doper.  Part of what makes an athlete is competing clean.  Jones is a Doper and a schmuck.  Therefore putting him in the same sentence as DC isn't a good place for me personally.


That's all good. So you think DC could beat Jones, because the only advantage Jones has was PEDs?


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> We've had this discussion before.  That's like trying to say Lance is better than all of those people he beat.  When in reality he was just a blood doper.  Part of what makes an athlete is competing clean.  Jones is a Doper and a schmuck.  Therefore putting him in the same sentence as DC isn't a good place for me personally.




I agree with you, and I think a lot of people except the most die hard in the Jones camp would say that DC's legacy is untouchable by Jones by this point.

But, let's be honest with ourselves, DC excels at fighters who rely on groundwork and punches, but hits an absolute brick wall when it comes to someone like Jones who can create so much space, has the leverage, and has one of the nastiest kicks in the sport.

PEDS don't give someone those traits, that is just pure genetics and a freak of nature.

I love DC but I dont believe he could ever beat Jones PEDS or not.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> We've had this discussion before.  That's like trying to say Lance is better than all of those people he beat.  When in reality he was just a blood doper.  Part of what makes an athlete is competing clean.  Jones is a Doper and a schmuck.  Therefore putting him in the same sentence as DC isn't a good place for me personally.





amlove21 said:


> That's all good. So you think DC could beat Jones, because the only advantage Jones has was PEDs?


I mean he wouldn’t have that 83” reach without Anavar...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 9, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> That's all good. So you think DC could beat Jones, because the only advantage Jones has was PEDs?


Jones had the chance to defend the Light Heavyweight Title for ten years.  His physical attributes and skills were clear to me.  But he didn't care enough for his own gifts or his ego got in the way.  I understand the pressures that come with being the Champ, but the dude cracked and is now synonymous with doping in the sport.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jones had the chance to defend the Light Heavyweight Title for ten years.  His physical attributes and skills were clear to me.  But he didn't care enough for his own gifts or his ego got in the way.  I understand the pressures that come with being the Champ, but the dude cracked and is now synonymous with doping in the sport.


No disagreements from me. 

He'd still knock DC out tho...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 9, 2018)

I've never done any type of PED so it's hard to measure the effectivness. Jones did win several huge fights and tested clean, I don't see how coke would help him do anything but decay. I have to assume the testing regimine was always the same throughout his fights.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> We've had this discussion before.  That's like trying to say Lance is better than all of those people he beat.  When in reality he was just a blood doper.  Part of what makes an athlete is competing clean.  Jones is a Doper and a schmuck.  Therefore putting him in the same sentence as DC isn't a good place for me personally.



I get the Lance Armstrong analogy but that's different.  He insulted an entire Continent by crushing everyone year after year, he did it to the point they froze his blood until technology improved enough to find him guilty.  He got greedy and I personally think half the cyclists during the Tour de France do some type of Red blood cell "Shenanigans".  They just don't get caught because they don't win every race.

Without doping, Lance was just an OK Cyclist, not great.  Jones was bad ass before he attempting anything.  That's my opinion, as uneducated as it is.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmmmm, Jones fought a great fight against DC, and the knock out set up was excellent.  But Jones didn't dominate the fight until the end. DC got better from their first fight, he just laid out the supposed "best heavy weight of all times". DC is fighting, Jones is wasting away on the sideline. If DC hangs around long enough for Jones to get back in the cage, I'm not so sure it goes the way everyone thinks. Especially if Jones has to bump up to heavy weight to fight DC, just saying.

That said, Jones had the opportunity to be the GOAT, he ain't. Anderson Silva had the opportunity to be the GOAT, he ain't. I think unless some verifications can be made on GSP's supposed cheats, I think he is holding the GOAT title, as much as it pains me to say that... DC even if he beats Jones, will never be the GOAT, unfortunately, and the sad part, is Jones screwed both his and DC's legacy. It's pretty outrageous, and just based on that, and his proven track record, I don't think DC even gives him another fight.

$.02

FYI: I was one of the biggest Jon Bones Jones fans, he ruined that for me, he is a cheat, a liar, a criminal and I won't be a supporter of that type of person. I don't believe he was clean, I believe he has cheated his whole career, with all types of drug use, to include PED's.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 10, 2018)

So- the move to heavyweight for Jones is easy, he walks around at that weight. Light heavyweight was a pain for him to cut. That issue is moot- he's been talking about the move to heavyweight for years and he’s better there than he was at light- which logically leads to, he’s also better than DC at that weight.

Be honest with me- did either of you have a nasty breakup with Bones? Did he take you to a nice seafood dinner and never call you again? I just don’t understand how you have such strong feelings about a dude you’ve never shared a space with. Lol. He’s a paid, human cockfighter that you want to watch get a brain injury and people somehow act shocked when he does coke on the weekend or take substances to win for 1/10th of a veteran punter in the NFL? Ok.

Bottom line- at whatever weight, clean or not, DC doesn’t beat Jones. Jones is ready right now, BTW. He’s not ‘wasting away’ here in Albuquerque.

However, DC beat the best heavyweight (no quotes needed) MMA has seen yet and he did it by knockout in the first round. He’s in that conversation for GOAT. And we know his fat ass didn’t take any PEDs to beat Stipe. Doesn’t look like he took any runs either.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 10, 2018)

I disagree with Jones moving to heavy weight, he is going to get hit a lot-lot harder, but I digress...that was some funny shit you posted though!😉


----------



## ATC87 (Jul 10, 2018)

Lance was a doper who beat other dopers. Jones wrecked DC over 5 rounds their first fight. The trace amount of his last failed test were preceeded by a clean test and followed by a clean test. Jones is a terrible human being but is a far better fighter compared to DC. Let's not rush to praise DC for what he did when he was probably the 2nd best HW in the world before he dropped down to LHW only to get schooled by Jones. People are making it out like DC has never fought at HW before and is some 185er who fought at HW. Clean, both on roids, on a mountain, on the moon, or anywhere in the cosmos Jones is a better fighter.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I get the Lance Armstrong analogy but that's different.  He insulted an entire Continent by crushing everyone year after year, he did it to the point they froze his blood until technology improved enough to find him guilty.  He got greedy and I personally think half the cyclists during the Tour de France do some type of Red blood cell "Shenanigans".  They just don't get caught because they don't win every race.
> 
> Without doping, Lance was just an OK Cyclist, not great.  Jones was bad ass before he attempting anything.  That's my opinion, as uneducated as it is.


That's sort of my point with Jones though, he didn't need PEDs to dominate the LHW division for a decade if he chose.  He had the talent.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 12, 2018)

Get ready folks...the Chuck and Tito show coming soon to a dive bar near you.

MMA Article

I can smell the mentholatum already.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 12, 2018)

Alright- after listening to Brendan Schaub's "Below the Belt" podcast and his reasoning, I am putting it out there- DC is the GOAT of the fight game. 

Silva, Jones out cause of multiple testing issues. DC's body of work far outstrips anyone close (GSP, Mighty Mouse). Conor hasn't defended a belt.

The thing that seals it for me? DC started MMA at 30. THIRTY. YEARS. OLD. In 9 years., he has beat innumerable top 5 fighters in their prime after already being successful as a 2 time Olympian. 

Prison rules? Jones kills him. Streets? Jones kills him. One time only "you can use any PEDs you want" fight? Jones again. 

But that's not the case and those aren't the rules. DC is the GOAT.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 23, 2018)

Anthony Smith looked like a bad, bad man against Shogun. Straight savage.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Anthony Smith looked like a bad, bad man against Shogun. Straight savage.



Shogun looked lethargic. Smith owned him. Some hard right hooks and an elbow and it was over in a minute and a half. Jesus.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Shogun looked lethargic. Smith owned him. Some hard right hooks and an elbow and it was over in a minute and a half. Jesus.


That front kick was nasty too.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2018)

Looking forward to the Stephens/Aldo co-main Saturday.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Looking forward to the Stephens/Aldo co-main Saturday.



This is a freaking awesome and free card on Fox.  Alvarez vs Poirier could be a FOTY, when you look at both of their fights against Gaetjhe.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2018)

Sendero said:


> This is a freaking awesome and free card on Fox.  Alvarez vs Poirier could be a FOTY, when you look at both of their fights against Gaetjhe.


If, for once, the UFC is able to put a card together that actually stays together, this one should be GREAT, and free no less.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 26, 2018)

AWP said:


> NYPD with the rear naked choke:
> 
> Conor McGregor Arrested in Barclays Rampage: Sources
> 
> ...



Conor McGregor's UFC 223 courtroom battle has come to an end.

The former featherweight and lightweight UFC champion agreed to a plea deal at a hearing at Kings County Courthouse in Brooklyn, New York on Thursday which saw all felony counts against the popular fighter dismissed. Per the terms of the plea deal, McGregor pled guilty to one count of disorderly conduct and will be forced to undergo five days of community service, 1-3 days of an anger management evaluation, and will be required to pay restitution for the damage he inflicted on a UFC fighter bus during UFC 223 fight week. Three orders of protections were also served against McGregor, including two by UFC fighters Ray Borg and Michael Chiesa. McGregor will not be permitted near them until July 2020.

McGregor’s agreement to the plea deal will not affect McGregor’s travel visa, and means “The Notorious” will receive no jail time and will not have a criminal record.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2018)

Just goes to show- BE RICH IT'S WAY EASIER TO GET OUT OF SHIT YOU ACTUALLY DID ON VIDEO THAT NO KIDDING CAUSED INJURIES AND COST PEOPLE MONEY.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 26, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Just goes to show- BE RICH IT'S WAY EASIER TO GET OUT OF SHIT YOU ACTUALLY DID ON VIDEO THAT NO KIDDING CAUSED INJURIES AND COST PEOPLE MONEY.



CONNOR IS INNOCENT!
YOU'RE JUST A HATER ON HIS AWROSME IRISH HAIR!


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> CONNOR IS INNOCENT!
> YOU'RE JUST A HATER ON HIS AWROSME IRISH HAIR!


Like Brendan Schaub, total Conor dick rider...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Get ready folks...the Chuck and Tito show coming soon to a dive bar near you.
> 
> MMA Article
> 
> I can smell the mentholatum already.



If it’s free, I will probably watch.  Pay-per-view?  Come on man, there is nothing in it for me.  Chuck I’d prefer to remember in his prime, and Tito has been a fucking douchebag since day 1.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm sure he paid a pretty penny to get that deal.... But it doesn't make it right. One of us assholes fuck up, not even to that extreme. They will throw us under the bus...

Cheers and praise, Justice system fails again.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 27, 2018)

Be interesting to see how much of that $100 million is left now... that’s a lot of court appointees to bribe


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Jul 27, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Be interesting to see how much of that $100 million is left now... that’s a lot of court appointees to bribe



Cocaine hasn't gotten any cheaper since the 80s either.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2018)

I wonder if Dana was like: Connor, make the deal, I need you and you need me.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

I didn't think Stephens would fold so quick...but that left jab to the body opened him up. Aldo was on him like a spider monkey. And I was hoping Alvarez would go 3 or 4 against Poirier. I can't complain, it was free.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I didn't think Stephens would fold so quick...but that left jab to the body opened him up. Aldo was on him like a spider monkey. And I was hoping Alvarez would go 3 or 4 against Poirier. I can't complain, it was free.


That sequence was exactly what it feels like to catch a nasty body shot. The initial strike, Stephens looking ok- then that grimace and he just collapsed. Just savage.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 4, 2018)

As I was saying: 



ThunderHorse said:


> I wonder if Dana was like: Connor, make the deal, I need you and you need me.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025493255704571904


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> As I was saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't shell out for pay-per-view every Sat night but I'll buy Khabib vs Conor Oct 6. If I can afford it. Which is what Dana White hopes we all will do.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2018)

FUCK KHABIB.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 8, 2018)

Poccington said:


> FUCK KHABIB.



Don't worry, you'll get through this troubling time.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## amlove21 (Aug 8, 2018)

Khabib wins this fight.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2018)

People speak like it's such a sure thing, when he's fighting a man who starched Aldo in a matter of seconds.

Every round starts with two men standing.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 9, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Khabib wins this fight.


Doubt it.


Poccington said:


> People speak like it's such a sure thing, when he's fighting a man who starched Aldo in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Every round starts with two men standing.


Exactly.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 9, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Exactly.


Bet?


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 9, 2018)

Poccington said:


> People speak like it's such a sure thing, when he's fighting a man who starched Aldo in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Every round starts with two men standing.





ThunderHorse said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Exactly.



Denial & bargaining


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Denial & bargaining


Lol. Hurtful.

Conor placed a great shot on the chin of Aldo 13 seconds in and turned his lights out- and anyone can get their lights turned out.

The last time Conor had to actually defend takedowns and grapple for extended periods, I seem to remember him getting choked the fuck out by Diaz. Khabib is a better wrestler than Nate, has had 3 tough fights (all wins) in Conor's absence, and Conor hasn't fought in 2 years.

I'll call it, Khabib wins. Still looking for terms if anyone wants to rebut with vigor.

ETA- Relevant.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 10, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Lol. Hurtful.
> 
> Conor placed a great shot on the chin of Aldo 13 seconds in and turned his lights out- and anyone can get their lights turned out.
> 
> ...



Ah now, let's be fair here. Conor McGregor placed a shot on Aldo which he was literally practicing while warming up. It wasn't just a case of pot luck.

Remember when everyone said Eddie Alvarez was gonna wrestle him to death? Eddie Alvarez proceeded to get utterly embarrassed for a round and a half. Also worth pointing out he had a rematch against Diaz which he won and again, completely outstruck him. 

Every round starts standing and Khabib will have to close the distance if he wants the fight to go to the ground, which he obviously will. 

I'm just saying people are a bit quick to write off McGregor considering he's one of the most lethal strikers in the UFC, fighting someone who's very hittable.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Ah now, let's be fair here. Conor McGregor placed a shot on Aldo which he was literally practicing while warming up. It wasn't just a case of pot luck.
> 
> Remember when everyone said Eddie Alvarez was gonna wrestle him to death? Eddie Alvarez proceeded to get utterly embarrassed for a round and a half. Also worth pointing out he had a rematch against Diaz which he won and again, completely outstruck him.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with anything you wrote- but we aren't talking how Conor is gonna beat Khabib in a rematch (needed 2 to outstrike Diaz to a decision, Diaz finished him), Aldo's chin isn't Khabib's chin, and Khabib is a much better grappler than Alvarez. If you have a video of Conor wrestling a bear, I'll bite. 

Pacing is my main concern for Conor in this fight. Khabib is out there training to be a killer, and Conor is posting bromance photos with Dillon Danis doing coke on the weekend talking shit. Khabib's pace is relentless. Conor isn't going to be able to stall on the ground, and his ground and pound isn't his best striking. 

Every round starts on the feet, but every fight eventually goes to the ground (with the notable exceptions of a flash knockout). If that happens, which I think it will, Khabib just relentlessly grinds Conor, takes away his striking via Conor gassing, and proceeds to dominate him.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 10, 2018)

Conor via hand truck KO In the first


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 10, 2018)

I strongly believe in a rematch Alvarez bodies Connor easy. Yeah he may have out fought Alvarez completely, but Connor got all up inside Eddie's head. You could even see in the beginning of the fight Eddie was off and wasn't loose at all.

I'm not saying Connor isn't a world class fighter and a fearsome striker, but when he can't mess with the people he fights mentally (Diaz being a prime example) he gets worked over hard. Also let's not pretend that the second Diaz fight was "easy" for Connor either, he had fo fight tooth and nail for that.

Don't even get me started on how Connor has been on a cocaine caroline bender, hasn't fought in forever, and honestly probably isn't even ready mentally to fight. Shit talking aside. 


The Irishman is gonna get his ears clapped.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I don't disagree with anything you wrote- but we aren't talking how Conor is gonna beat Khabib in a rematch (needed 2 to outstrike Diaz to a decision, Diaz finished him), Aldo's chin isn't Khabib's chin, and Khabib is a much better grappler than Alvarez. If you have a video of Conor wrestling a bear, I'll bite.
> 
> Pacing is my main concern for Conor in this fight. Khabib is out there training to be a killer, and Conor is posting bromance photos with Dillon Danis doing coke on the weekend talking shit. Khabib's pace is relentless. Conor isn't going to be able to stall on the ground, and his ground and pound isn't his best striking.
> 
> Every round starts on the feet, but every fight eventually goes to the ground (with the notable exceptions of a flash knockout). If that happens, which I think it will, Khabib just relentlessly grinds Conor, takes away his striking via Conor gassing, and proceeds to dominate him.


Considering how far Conor went with Mayweather, his endurance is going to be fine and his striking is going to outclass Khabib by far.  Does he need to be a better wrestler?  No, he just needs to have decent defense.  We're talking about a dude who came up the hard way as a fighter living on Welfare...do you really think Conor ain't driven.  In regards to a bet...a bottle of Whiskey, distilled in your locale?  I ain't doing no escrow cash on venmo.  But I'll send you a bottle of DelBac Mesquite Smoked Dorado.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 10, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Considering how far Conor went with Mayweather, his endurance is going to be fine and his striking is going to outclass Khabib by far.  Does he need to be a better wrestler?  No, he just needs to have decent defense.  We're talking about a dude who came up the hard way as a fighter living on Welfare...do you really think Conor ain't driven.  In regards to a bet...a bottle of Whiskey, distilled in your locale?  I ain't doing no escrow cash on venmo.  But I'll send you a bottle of DelBac Mesquite Smoked Dorado.


You, my friend have a bet. I will counter with a bottle of high desert whisky (and I'll do better research to make sure that's actually a good bottle from 'round here). I am betting on a straight up W for Khabib, no conditions. Split decision, knockout, unanimous, DQ- anything but a no contest. Fair enough?

Although--- you're referencing a fight in which Conor gassed after 30 minutes with a smaller man that wasn't grappling with him? Maybe not the best example for his cardio, but different strokes.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 10, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You, my friend have a bet. I will counter with a bottle of high desert whisky (and I'll do better research to make sure that's actually a good bottle from 'round here). I am betting on a straight up W for Khabib, no conditions. Split decision, knockout, unanimous, DQ- anything but a no contest. Fair enough?
> 
> Although--- you're referencing a fight in which Conor gassed after 30 minutes with a smaller man that wasn't grappling with him? Maybe not the best example for his cardio, but different strokes.



Fair enough.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Lol. Hurtful.
> 
> Conor placed a great shot on the chin of Aldo 13 seconds in and turned his lights out- and anyone can get their lights turned out.
> 
> ...




Vegas likes Khabib. The Russian has a slightly better record. No bet from me...it could go either way.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 12, 2018)

No idea who will win but I know I will be watching!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm super confused...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038848629132472321
But congrats to Woodley.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 9, 2018)

Tyron Woodley is a bad, bad man... Dude has absolute bricks for hands.

Also, Zabit Magomedsharipov is an absolute killer. That kneebar was sick.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Sep 22, 2018)

Who saw any of the Khabib McGregor press conference?

As always, McGregor out talking and throwing a fit. Khabib seems pretty solid up there not getting too riled up. Going to be a great match!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2018)

Anything from the Jones haters about his suspension being over? Some very strong language in the decision- the substance couldn’t have helped, he had no intention to use it, etc. 

Very interesting to say the least and just in time to fight on ESPN.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 28, 2018)

Usualy non-intentional bans get reduced from 4 to two years in Olympic sports.  Jones popped twice, pretty much shows a habitual user.  He can EAD.  As far as there not being a hullabaloo is that it wasn't a top headline and I had to go find it.  So...for everyone that doesn't care to look because @amlove21 did us a dirty and didn't link the article  If USADA went 'easy' on Jon Jones, what does that say about the program?


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Usualy non-intentional bans get reduced from 4 to two years in Olympic sports.  Jones popped twice, pretty much shows a habitual user.  He can EAD.  As far as there not being a hullabaloo is that it wasn't a top headline and I had to go find it.  So...for everyone that doesn't care to look because @amlove21 did us a dirty and didn't link the article If USADA went 'easy' on Jon Jones, what does that say about the program?


LOT of feelings in that post. 

I just can't wait for DC/Brock to undersell on PPV, Jones to have ridiculous ratings at ESPN, only to set up DC/Jones 3 and watch DC get dragged at HW. Gonna be a great year!


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 28, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Jones to have ridiculous ratings at ESPN, only to set up DC/Jones 3 and watch DC get dragged at HW. Gonna be a great year!



First Goff and now you ragging on my man DC? I didn't realize that you were getting your opinions out of the trash.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 28, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> First Goff and now you ragging on my man DC? I didn't realize that you were getting your opinions out of the trash.


hahaha. I was saying Goff was dope as shit! He looked like a killer. 

And until he's beaten a third time by the same guy, DC is the GOAT. His record stands for himself (read back about what I said about DC, nothing but praise). 

He may be the GOAT, but JBJ absolutely owns him.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 28, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> LOT of feelings in that post.
> 
> I just can't wait for DC/Brock to undersell on PPV, Jones to have ridiculous ratings at ESPN, only to set up DC/Jones 3 and watch DC get dragged at HW. Gonna be a great year!


Just provide the link next time...MMA been getting buried on my feed due to things like false accusations of judges.

IRT DC/Brock? Brock Lesnar, another habitual user.  What a sideshow of a fight.  It probably will be shit.  Will Jones actually do well on ESPN+ eh idk.  We'll see, I doubt everyone from Fight Pass joins the migration.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 1, 2018)

This weekend is going to be a good one!

McGregor is about +120 in Vegas Khabib -160

I'll be seeing this, whether I have to stream it or go out to a bar!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 2, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> This weekend is going to be a good one!
> 
> McGregor is about +120 in Vegas Khabib -160
> 
> I'll be seeing this, whether I have to stream it or go out to a bar!


You could just buy it...


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 2, 2018)

I am pumped for this time. Brendan Schaub's opinion on Conor's lack of normal promotion for this fight was interesting. He basically said Conor knows he's in for the fight of his life and has taken his camp seriously... I dig that. 

Super amped up for this one!!!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I am pumped for this time. Brendan Schaub's opinion on Conor's lack of normal promotion for this fight was interesting. He basically said Conor knows he's in for the fight of his life and has taken his camp seriously... I dig that.
> 
> Super amped up for this one!!!




Me too. Definitely forking over $65 for this one.


----------



## JWGen3 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey fellas. Quick question. I'm currently training and trying to convert my body from weight training focused to cardio/flexibility focused before I land an option 40 contract. This conversion opens up a lot of opportunity for injury, so I'm trying to do this right. 

I do a lot of MMA, specifically Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kickboxing, as a hobby. My question is if doing forms of martial arts is a good or bad idea while training for SOF? I figure this particular skillset would be good to have going in, but I don't want to be doing anything that will hinder my progress before enlisting.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2018)

JWGen3 said:


> Hey fellas. Quick question. I'm currently training and trying to convert my body from weight training focused to cardio/flexibility focused before I land an option 40 contract. This conversion opens up a lot of opportunity for injury, so I'm trying to do this right.
> 
> I do a lot of MMA, specifically Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kickboxing, as a hobby. My question is if doing forms of martial arts is a good or bad idea while training for SOF? I figure this particular skillset would be good to have going in, but I don't want to be doing anything that will hinder my progress before enlisting.




Let's put it this way: if you get your ass injured prior to initial entry training you might not even make it through basic. It's fine to stay strong and train up, but if you fuck up a knee or pull a hamstring, it could be the end of SOF for you.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 4, 2018)

@JWGen3, I'll offer up a little advice since you asked. I have been involved in either practicing or teaching martial arts for 41 years now. I had been taking martial arts for almost eight years when I enlisted in the Marine Corps. After enlisting into the DEP, I quit all full-contact events because the Marine Corps meant more to me than injuring myself and preventing me from doing what I know I was supposed to do. 

Now, with that said, you can still do martial arts "type" training, but you don't need to be doing any grappling or any other full-contact type training once you sign up. The risk for injury is too great and isn't truly worth the risk -- if you sincerely want to serve your nation through military service.

You need to spend most of your time on running, bodyweight exercises, and getting your mind right. Always remember that your MIND will quit BEFORE your BODY does. 

Once there, never quit and remember to always drive onward...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 4, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> You could just buy it...



Whoa now, lets not get crazy here...

I thought that's what I meant. I don't have live TV subscription so I'll have to PS4 stream it. Could have worded that better.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 5, 2018)

Uh....Khabib 51% chance McGregor 50% chance.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 6, 2018)

Conor either puts him away within 2 rounds or else hes getting wrestle fucked until he either taps or the fifth round finishes.

Looking forward to seeing Tony Ferguson in action after his layoff. It'll be interesting to see if Pettis targets his knee and if it'll have any major effect.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 6, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Uh....Khabib 51% chance McGregor 50% chance.
> 
> View attachment 24370



#math
I GOT IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 6, 2018)

Khabib didn't have really good hands in any of the fights I saw, but yeah his grappling and ground and pound is AAA+. I'm not seeing McGregor put him away easily though. 

This is going to be epic any way it goes.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 6, 2018)

I can not wait for this card. Really excited. 

Something interesting- Khabib (never lost a round in the octagon) did NOTHING different for this camp. Same training, same prep, same pressers, same everything. 

Meanwhile, Connor didn't do as much press, his pressers were flatter than normal, information is coming out about how much wrestling he's focused on, etc. 

When a fighter does something different in a camp, I wonder why. This might not matter at all, but it is a fun wrinkle. 

and @ThunderHorse , I am equally ready to get a bottle sent my was as I am ready to buy a nice bottle and send it yours. At this point, who knows, but it's freaking exciting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 6, 2018)

It's gonna be a nice night @amlove21


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 6, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I can not wait for this card. Really excited.
> 
> Something interesting- Khabib (never lost a round in the octagon) did NOTHING different for this camp. Same training, same prep, same pressers, same everything.
> 
> ...



It's seems like Schaub and Rogan covered it pretty well. Khabib isn't changing anything, cause if its worked 26 times before, why change?

Connor knows he has the knockout power, but if Khabib gets him to the ground he'll be in trouble. 

It's gonna be a good fight. Hope it goes a few rounds. It'd be annoying to have all this hype only for a first round KO or submission.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 6, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> It's seems like Schaub and Rogan covered it pretty well. Khabib isn't changing anything, cause if its worked 26 times before, why change?
> 
> Connor knows he has the knockout power, but if Khabib gets him to the ground he'll be in trouble.
> 
> It's gonna be a good fight. Hope it goes a few rounds. It'd be annoying to have all this hype only for a first round KO or submission.


Meh, them's the breaks! You sort of accept flash knockouts or subs if you watch enough MMA. Yeah, I wish every title fight was a 5 round war decided in the last minute, but fights are fights sometimes. 

@ThunderHorse I 110% considered getting you Proper 12 whisky- but I figured you for a more discerning taste as far as the water of life was concerned.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 6, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Meh, them's the breaks! You sort of accept flash knockouts or subs if you watch enough MMA. Yeah, I wish every title fight was a 5 round war decided in the last minute, but fights are fights sometimes.
> 
> @ThunderHorse I 110% considered getting you Proper 12 whisky- but I figured you for a more discerning taste as far as the water of life was concerned.


Thank you for taking into account my tastes in regards to the gravity of our gentlemanly wager.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 6, 2018)

Tonight will be epic, one way or the other...I can't wait....glad to see two sides of this forum coming together tonight.....


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 6, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Thank you for taking into account my tastes in regards to the gravity of our gentlemanly wager.


But of course. What am I some sort of savage?!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2018)

Vegas baby...here we go.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 6, 2018)

Sucks that I'm stuck at work during this, thank God for DVR.


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 6, 2018)

My balls was hot. Greatest interview ever


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 6, 2018)

Did anyone catch Derick Lewis post fight?! Hahahaha : "Trump called me a couple hours ago and told me I needed to knock that Russian out"....!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

What. A. PPV. Holy shit. Main card now.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib is going to beat McGregor's ass!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

Ole ole ole ole, ole ole..... LOL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib 2-0 MacGregor...this fight sucks, very technical and not entertaining.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

2-0-1


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

BOOM!!


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

McGregor's wrestling looked really good the first couple rounds, but it was no match for Khabib.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

This fight sucked, styles makes fights. Oh well. I feel like Khabib is the Mayweather of MMA...

@amlove21 PM me the deetz.  Also, did someone from Khabibs entourage go after Conor?

I would DQ Khabib for that shit.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

@ThunderHorse man we might have to watch this play out. Let’s put a pause on this for now. 

That’s what happens when you talk real shit.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2018)

That's some crazy shit right there. Freaking Kabib went after somebody in the crowd and his teammate went after Conor.

That's just stupid, WWE stuff...how about beating each other with folding chairs next time.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

Epic just like we all thought it would be!!

Get McGregor on TV talking shit about the dude's dad... WTF did you think would happen?

Khabib!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> That's some crazy shit right there. Freaking Kabib went after somebody in the crowd and his teammate went after Conor.
> 
> That's just stupid, WWE stuff...how about beating each other with folding chairs next time.


Khabib jumped over the fence to go after Dillon Danis.  IMO, Khabib gets stripped. NVSAC will probably levee sanctions here.

Like wtf lol: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048804605856034816


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

I took a piss after the submission and totally missed all the crazy. Have to wait for clips to go up on YouTube I guess.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> I took a piss after the submission and totally missed all the crazy. Have to wait for clips to go up on YouTube I guess.


See above...


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> This fight sucked, styles makes fights. Oh well. I feel like Khabib is the Mayweather of MMA...



Haven't watched it yet, but I mean come on, did anyone really expect anything different? This wasn't Diaz he was facing who would be completely game for an all out war just to prove a point. 

Man it sucks that Khabib had to lose his shit like that...they probably will strip him and create a rematch and cash in on that sweet PPV potential.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> See above...


That's some Jerry Springer level shit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib's team member spending a night in jail:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048807414571520000


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ok. So, unpopular opinion time. 

Connor spent months talking shit about his dad. His family. His coaches. His country. Look at the fight- in between rounds, Khabib only sat down own time, and when every bell rang he got up pointing and talking shit to Connor.  The hate from Connor was fake; the hate from Khabib was real. Connor seriously misjudged that. That reason is the main reason I have called this fight the way I have for MONTHS. Because Connor is doing it for the money. Khabib is a fucking killier and doesn't give a single fuck about anything other than being hard. 

Did Khabib ever stoop to that level? Talk about family? Nope. Not once. No one on his team, either.

Say whatever you want. Connor is a fake ass hard guy; he ran into a real hard ass. Khabib made Connor quit to a NECK CRANK. It wasn't even a choke! Khabib got ahold of Connor's head and tried to twist it off and Connor had to say "Uncle" cause it hurt too much. And now everyone is surprised that there's bad blood? Oh, by the way, Khabib still hasnt lost a round in the octagon.

Get the fuck out your feelings. All this sanctimonious bullshit. We watched human cock fighters bloody each other and knock each other out unconscious all night and then act shocked when they make bad decisions about who they punch after the fact. Really?

It is what it is. You created a monster in Khabib- a relentless, soulless killer that just destroyed your flashy, shit talking prince. And then that monster rampaged into the village and people get all mortified- Joe Rogan included.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> ....




Fuck.... @ShadowSpear when are we getting that double like option?


----------



## Jaknight (Oct 7, 2018)

And here i thought Derrick Lewis would be the one in trouble


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2018)

Connor looked like ass.  After the first round you could see the look on his face in the corner. For all of his boxing against Mayweather he looked like trash.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> Connor looked like ass.  After the first round you could see the look on his face in the corner. For all of his boxing against Mayweather he looked like trash.


He wanted nothing to do with it. Pivotal moment of the fight is when Khabib backed up and hit him with that overhand right- you could see something on Connor's face you hadn't seen before. Worry. 

They released Connor's check- but not Khabibs? Fucking why? Fair fight, carried to completion, all other affairs are the issue of the Nevada State Police. Release the check, Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Ok. So, unpopular opinion time.
> 
> Connor spent months talking shit about his dad. His family. His coaches. His country. Look at the fight- in between rounds, Khabib only sat down own time, and when every bell rang he got up pointing and talking shit to Connor.  The hate from Connor was fake; the hate from Khabib was real. Connor seriously misjudged that. That reason is the main reason I have called this fight the way I have for MONTHS. Because Connor is doing it for the money. Khabib is a fucking killier and doesn't give a single fuck about anything other than being hard.
> 
> ...



So many life lessons available in the great Rocky Documentaries— I’ve always believed that this scene should be prerequisite viewing for any fighter/golfer/team a little too high on their horse.  Listen to Mick:


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> _...You created a monster in Khabib- a relentless, soulless killer that just destroyed your flashy, shit talking prince. And then that monster rampaged into the village and people get all mortified- Joe Rogan included..._



Wow. That's some perfect power-to-weight ratio prose right there, America.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You created a monster in Khabib- a relentless, soulless killer that just destroyed your flashy, shit talking prince. And then that monster rampaged into the village and people get all mortified- Joe Rogan included.



The UFC, Dana specifically, created an environment were something like this was bound to happen. They let their golden goose McGregor get away with so much shit it was only a matter of time until someone reacted outside the fight. Shit, they used the bus attack in the promo!

Also, Schaub is on the money again. Dude literally told Rogan a few days ago he was worried that something like this would happen.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

Big reason Khabib is getting treated like this: All week on Joe Rogan they've been talking about how Khabib sees this fight as personal. He wants to go in, destroy the UFCs poster boy (literally), take his money and go back home to Russia, RETIRE and chill with his family as one of the great of all time. 

Yes retire. His team was telling Brandon Shaub Khabib wants to retire MMA after that fight.

As stated by AM, it's comical that people pay to watch two people beat each other bloody, then complain assault when the fight goes out to the rest of the training team, who are accomplished fighters themselves, AFTER McGregor's attack with ......A FUCKING DOLLEY..on a bus in a parking garage....for talking serious shit about another fighters fucking Dad?!?!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2018)

The co-main was a much better fight. And Lewis was entertaining.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

So just watched the fight and no, I'm sorry the only people calling for Khabibs head are the McGregor fans. Not to mention that Connor did some illegal strikes and positioning through out the match. The first round was boring but it picked up real quick after that.


Called it back in August, McGregor got his ears clapped.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

In regards to culture of fighting, trash talk is everything.  Ali, Mayweather, so many more.  Now, I've never heard a Klitschko speak ever...maybe that's a cultural thing.  But if you can't take the trash talk better stay off xboxlive homez!



amlove21 said:


> Ok. So, unpopular opinion time.
> 
> Connor spent months talking shit about his dad. His family. His coaches. His country. Look at the fight- in between rounds, Khabib only sat down own time, and when every bell rang he got up pointing and talking shit to Connor.  The hate from Connor was fake; the hate from Khabib was real. Connor seriously misjudged that. That reason is the main reason I have called this fight the way I have for MONTHS. Because Connor is doing it for the money. Khabib is a fucking killier and doesn't give a single fuck about anything other than being hard.
> 
> ...


Uh...Khabib is mentally weak.

He'd have trouble in the fifth grade if he can't take getting shit talked to him, heck he'd probably kill himself if he was in mine and I was the fat kid.



amlove21 said:


> He wanted nothing to do with it. Pivotal moment of the fight is when Khabib backed up and hit him with that overhand right- you could see something on Connor's face you hadn't seen before. Worry.
> 
> They released Connor's check- but not Khabibs? Fucking why? Fair fight, carried to completion, all other affairs are the issue of the Nevada State Police. Release the check, Scrooge McDuck.



His license is probably getting suspended in Nevada so I doubt he gets anything.  If you don't understand why NVSAC ain't releasing the check then idk!

Obviously Khabib was better, but jesus that was boring as all get out.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to culture of fighting, trash talk is everything.  Ali, Mayweather, so many more.  Now, I've never heard a Klitschko speak ever...maybe that's a cultural thing.  But if you can't take the trash talk better stay off xboxlive homez!
> 
> 
> Uh...Khabib is mentally weak.
> ...


There’s absolutely no precedent for a fighters purse being held for anything like this. Mcgregor committed assault and is being sued for actions directly related to this fight but not in the ring- he was actually found guilty, remember?- but no problem with his check. That seems unequal, yeah? I didn’t say ‘I don’t understand’; I said it’s horseshit. 

As for everything else? I mean- this wasn’t a spelling bee. Turns out you can just go in there and fucking merk the shit talker and make him tap like the little bitch he is. That’s the fight game. 

And I’m relatively sure Khabib would have just beat everyone in your 5th grade class to death vs killing himself. We aren’t talking about a guy that withered to the shit talking- Connor went over the line for months, Khabib sat there and took it, and then proceeded to make Connor quit. If there wasn’t a referee, CONNOR WOULD HAVE DIED. Then he took on Connor’s whole team, just like he said he would. 

I don’t know what to say other than that. Khabib did everything ‘men’ or ‘warriors’ or ‘hard dudes’ are supposed to do. Calm, quiet, no shit talking, respected boundaries of what’s ok/not ok to talk about, THEN backed up everything he said he was going to do and dominated the UFC’s greatest lightweight of all time and SOMEHOW Khabib is less of a man/fighter/whatever. 

I don’t understand today’s society. Fucking soft.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> In regards to culture of fighting, trash talk is everything.  Ali, Mayweather, so many more.  Now, I've never heard a Klitschko speak ever...maybe that's a cultural thing.



It's both a cultural thing, and McGregor attacking personally.

Those Eastern Eurpopean/Central Asian fighters shittalk, but only each other.

McGregor called his father a coward, said his manager was a terrorist, implied his family was inbred, and basically called Khabib's Chechen teammates race traitors. 

McGregor got personal with his fake hardass smack talk, but finally did it to some real hardasses.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The co-main was a much better fight. And Lewis was entertaining.



Derrick "My balls was hot" Lewis had probably the best post fight interview I've ever seen.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Derrick "My balls was hot" Lewis had probably the best post fight interview I've ever seen.


That entire fight was wild from start to finish. 

Joe- Are you looking for a title shot? 
Derrick- With a gas tank like that? Shiiiiiiiiiit.... naw.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> That entire fight was wild from start to finish.
> 
> Joe- Are you looking for a title shot?
> Derrick- With a gas tank like that? Shiiiiiiiiiit.... naw.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> There’s absolutely no precedent for a fighters purse being held for anything like this. Mcgregor committed assault and is being sued for actions directly related to this fight but not in the ring- he was actually found guilty, remember?- but no problem with his check. That seems unequal, yeah? I didn’t say ‘I don’t understand’; I said it’s horseshit.
> 
> As for everything else? I mean- this wasn’t a spelling bee. Turns out you can just go in there and fucking merk the shit talker and make him tap like the little bitch he is. That’s the fight game.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it goes like this: It ends in the ring. 

And no, Conor isn't facing anything to do with this fight. Are we soft, or are we sportsmen?  And no, Khabib definitely is that little kid that gets picked on and cries to his mommy, then his father beats him for being a punk bitch.

His check being withheld by NVSAC makes complete sense, yeah Danis talked shit on him and his manager, so what? He just beat Conor, this is his moment and he's like na, let's go Hatfield and McCoys and get myself stripped. Punk Bitch the end!



DasBoot said:


>



Khabib Vs. Lewis let's go!


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 7, 2018)

The NaCl in this thread is so high right now..


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

Anyways, gots to go to the store this week and pick up a bottle, back to bidness...where am I sending this?


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Pretty sure it goes like this: It ends in the ring.
> 
> And no, Conor isn't facing anything to do with this fight. Are we soft, or are we sportsmen?  And no, Khabib definitely is that little kid that gets picked on and cries to his mommy, then his father beats him for being a punk bitch.
> 
> ...


I think you and I grew up differently and have different definitions of things like "punk bitch". It's all good.

I'll PM the address.


ETA- Oh, and no more talk about Connor being the GOAT now. Not at 155, anyway. That's Khabib's belt/title.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a hard time saying any guy that trains MMA, let alone is in the UFC , is not tough, disciplined, hard working, manly. Definitely no little bitch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 7, 2018)

All I know is my dad would have beat my ass way worse than if I'd got into a scuffle because of words.

Back to the fight...did anyone think Conor tapped even though the chokehold was on his chin or am I just thinking shit because his beard was unkempt?


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048941153817677824


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> All I know is my dad would have beat my ass way worse than if I'd got into a scuffle because of words.
> 
> Back to the fight...did anyone think Conor tapped even though the chokehold was on his chin or am I just thinking shit because his beard was unkempt?


He did. As @amlove21 said, it wasn't a full rear naked, just a neck crank. Conor tapped cause it hurt him, not cause he was passing out.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> All I know is my dad would have beat my ass way worse than if I'd got into a scuffle because of words.
> 
> Back to the fight...did anyone think Conor tapped even though the chokehold was on his chin or am I just thinking shit because his beard was unkempt?


It was definitely a neck crank, not a choke. Neck cranks are one of those things that will 100% tap you out; especially with Khabib's rear mount and body control, there's no one that's going to not tap there. 

It's always a funny cop out in BJJ gyms- "I mean yeah, I tapped but it wasn't a strangle; it was just a crank." Still tapped out, bro. 

And that's not a shot at Connor, there's no one in the world that stays there without tapping.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> It was definitely a neck crank, not a choke. Neck cranks are one of those things that will 100% tap you out; especially with Khabib's rear mount and body control, there's no one that's going to not tap there.
> 
> It's always a funny cop out in BJJ gyms- "I mean yeah, I tapped but it wasn't a strangle; it was just a crank." Still tapped out, bro.
> 
> And that's not a shot at Connor, there's no one in the world that stays there without tapping.



100% true. People might complain it "isn't a choke" but a crank is a hell of a lot closer in practice to a good kimura or armbar than a choke.  If you don't tap, that person is going to break you if they keep the pressure up.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> 100% true. People might complain it "isn't a choke" but a crank is a hell of a lot closer in practice to a good kimura or armbar than a choke.  If you don't tap, that person is going to break you if they keep the pressure up.


It's not comfortable. I'd rather be choked than cranked. 

That's what she said?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Ok. So, unpopular opinion time.
> 
> Connor spent months talking shit about his dad. His family. His coaches. His country. Look at the fight- in between rounds, Khabib only sat down own time, and when every bell rang he got up pointing and talking shit to Connor.  The hate from Connor was fake; the hate from Khabib was real. Connor seriously misjudged that. That reason is the main reason I have called this fight the way I have for MONTHS. Because Connor is doing it for the money. Khabib is a fucking killier and doesn't give a single fuck about anything other than being hard.
> 
> ...




Just remember what Hitler said. "Fuck off, Amlove."  

Just kidding...and seriously, you're right. McGregor looked like a lost man out there. Like a desperate man who hits the last wall and knows it's over. And he knew it after round one.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Just remember what Hitler said. "Fuck off, Amlove."
> 
> Just kidding...and seriously, you're right. McGregor looked like a lost man out there. Like a desperate man who hits the last wall and knows it's over. And he knew it after round one.



He knew he was out of his element after the 1st, and completely gave up after Khabib wailed on him in the 2nd.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

2 years out of the octagon showed in a major way. 

He actually did relatively well once it went to the ground in the first round, didn't take any major damage and was never really in trouble there... Albeit it had to be a nightmare to have Khabib tormenting you for the best part of a round, his control of an opponents body is phenomenal. From there it went down hill altogether, ignored his corners instructions and spent his entire time worrying about Khabib shooting for a takedown. Every shot Conor threw, you could literally see that he didn't want to commit because he knew a single opening was gonna result in him ending up on his back. Meanwhile, after the first round Khabib knew he had it in the bag and conducted himself accordingly.

Stylistic nightmare, Conor knew it and didn't have the answers for it. Simples.

As for all the nonsense afterwards, fuck it. Khabib can deal with it. Also, Conor got Khabib's three chums off the hook because he refused to press charges against anyone... Dude in the red t shirt who scaled the fence was due to fight Artem Lobov in 3 weeks, can't see that happening now


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> It was definitely a neck crank, not a choke. Neck cranks are one of those things that will 100% tap you out; especially with Khabib's rear mount and body control, there's no one that's going to not tap there.
> 
> It's always a funny cop out in BJJ gyms- "I mean yeah, I tapped but it wasn't a strangle; it was just a crank." Still tapped out, bro.
> 
> And that's not a shot at Connor, there's no one in the world that stays there without tapping.



You can scroll back a couple of posts and you were saying he's a little bitch for tapping. Now there's no one in the world that stays there without tapping.

[HITLER]Fuck off, Amlove[/HITLER]


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

Also, there needs to be a Ferguson/Pettis rematch once Pettis hand is sorted.

That fight was an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Poccington said:


> You can scroll back a couple of posts and you were saying he's a little bitch for tapping. Now there's no one in the world that stays there without tapping.
> 
> [HITLER]Fuck off, Amlove[/HITLER]


Let me scroll back- what I believe I said "you can tap that little bitch out for shit talking", not that tapping to a neck crank was a bitch move. Cause I don't think it is; cranks hurt. *scrolls*

I said- 

_"Connor is a fake ass hard guy; he ran into a real hard ass. Khabib made Connor quit to a NECK CRANK. It wasn't even a choke! Khabib got ahold of Connor's head and tried to twist it off and Connor had to say "Uncle" cause it hurt too much."_

And

_"Turns out you can just go in there and fucking merk the shit talker and make him tap like the little bitch he is."_

The fact check on this one is "maybe", lol. I think Connor's run up to the event was bitch like behavior, and the neck crank was real... but I will accept your Hitler observation as partially true. Cunt.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 7, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Also, there needs to be a Ferguson/Pettis rematch once Pettis hand is sorted.
> 
> That fight was an absolute joy to watch.


Imagine if that war went all 3...


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 7, 2018)

Conor should fight at his natural weight of 145 before he goes up. He should go find a national level wrestling club in the States or somewhere in Europe and commit to 2-3 months of living the wrestlers life, like GSP did with the Canadian Olympic team. It paid dividends for him. Moving camps and going to a place without the yes men and a better strength and conditioning coach will do wonders. He’s an athlete but his gas tank needs work.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Imagine if that war went all 3...


Tony has been a favorite since he was in TUF. He deserves the next 155 shot. Man is a straight brawler


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Conor should fight at his natural weight of 145 before he goes up. He should go find a national level wrestling club in the States or somewhere in Europe and commit to 2-3 months of living the wrestlers life, like GSP did with the Canadian Olympic team. It paid dividends for him. Moving camps and going to a place without the yes men and a better strength and conditioning coach will do wonders. He’s an athlete but his gas tank needs work.



He does no road running ever since he blew out his ACL against Holloway. I know there's many ways to skin a cat but cycling and rowing isn't working for him at all.

I agree on the camp thing... Even just look at the difference in the standard of sparring partners between him and Khabib. Khabib is sparring with killers like DC and Rockhold, while Conor is sparring with fucking Artem or the likes of Peter Queally. It's world's apart.

SBG took him to the top of the game but unfortunately, the game doesn't stand still... Imagine if he went to the likes of TriStar for a year?


----------



## Poccington (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Imagine if that war went all 3...



It would have been a thing of pure beauty. Those lads were game as fuck.


----------



## Sendero (Oct 7, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> It's not comfortable. I'd rather be choked than cranked.



100% agree, neck cranks are worse than chokes, nasty ones will blow the disc out of your neck.

Watch Demian Maia and Rick Story fight.  Story had blood pouring out of his nose from the crank pressure.  He also had to replace the disc in his neck after.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 8, 2018)

So Dana White's disappointed.  He's not even mad.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2018)

Tony Ferguson is a NIGHTMARE fight for Khabib. Tony gets better as the fight goes on, he can capitalize on Khabib where Connor can't, heavy handed, actual world class wrestling and jits. 

Miss me with the Connor rematch; it's like DC and Jones. DC is the GOAT, but he will never beat Jones in a fight. Connor's record is Connor's record (1-3 over his last 4 fights but made north of $100 million, if you want to include numbers), but this fight showed he probably doesn't have a shot against Khabib. I'll pass on the rematch. 

That Tony Ferguson fight though? Absolutely.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 9, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> Tony Ferguson is a NIGHTMARE fight for Khabib. Tony gets better as the fight goes on, he can capitalize on Khabib where Connor can't, heavy handed, actual world class wrestling and jits.
> 
> Miss me with the Connor rematch; it's like DC and Jones. DC is the GOAT, but he will never beat Jones in a fight. Connor's record is Connor's record (1-3 over his last 4 fights but made north of $100 million, if you want to include numbers), but this fight showed he probably doesn't have a shot against Khabib. I'll pass on the rematch.
> 
> That Tony Ferguson fight though? Absolutely.



Hell even Dana thinks it's the next fight to make. Granted, Dana's word is about as good as Zimbabwean currency, but still.

MMA Fighting: Dana White: Khabib Nurmagomedov will ‘absolutely’ not be stripped of title for role in UFC 229 brawl.
Dana White: Khabib Nurmagomedov will ‘absolutely’ not be stripped of title for role in UFC 229 brawl


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Hell even Dana thinks it's the next fight to make. Granted, Dana's word is about as good as Zimbabwean currency, but still.
> 
> MMA Fighting: Dana White: Khabib Nurmagomedov will ‘absolutely’ not be stripped of title for role in UFC 229 brawl.
> Dana White: Khabib Nurmagomedov will ‘absolutely’ not be stripped of title for role in UFC 229 brawl


Color me shocked.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hear ye, hear ye- @ThunderHorse is a man of his word and has one hell of a good taste in bottles. Here’s to hoping the Khabib/Mayweather talk is just nonsense.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 27, 2018)

Relevant because Conor will have to change his walkout song: Sinéad O'Connor converts to Islam


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2018)

What do people think of the DJ/Ben Askren trade?

I think ONE got an absolute bargain... I'd rather watch paint dry than Ben Askren fight.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 5, 2018)

Poccington said:


> What do people think of the DJ/Ben Askren trade?
> 
> I think ONE got an absolute bargain... I'd rather watch paint dry than Ben Askren fight.


WOW! Really? Why do you say that? I am pretty pumped Ben is coming to the UFC. What don't you like about him?


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> WOW! Really? Why do you say that? I am pretty pumped Ben is coming to the UFC. What don't you like about him?



He's absurdly talented at what he does but assuming he fights top calibre guys, he's gonna wrestle them to death. I appreciate his level of talent but it doesn't make for an overly enjoyable spectacle.

I'd be far more excited to watch a DJ fight than an Askren fight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 5, 2018)

I find it weird.  I don't really know much of the fighters outside of the UFC, some in Bellator, but I was like whaaaaa.  Because basically the UFC is the top promotion right?  So DJ in effect goes to a lower level comp, right?


----------



## Poccington (Nov 5, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I find it weird.  I don't really know much of the fighters outside of the UFC, some in Bellator, but I was like whaaaaa.  Because basically the UFC is the top promotion right?  So DJ in effect goes to a lower level comp, right?



Yep.

He's gonna get hella paid though. He'd never get close to the money in the UFC that he'll earn in ONE.

It'd be cool if trades became a thing though across UFC, Bellator and ONE.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 6, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I find it weird.  I don't really know much of the fighters outside of the UFC, some in Bellator, but I was like whaaaaa.  Because basically the UFC is the top promotion right?  So DJ in effect goes to a lower level comp, right?



Yes and no. While the UFC is the biggest brand around, they've been real trash about supporting guys in weight classes Dana doesn't care about. ONE (from what I've read/heard) seems to treat their smaller fighters better, and has a much bigger audience for said fighters.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 6, 2018)

You mean weight classes no one cares about.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2018)

I draw the line of my “enlightenment” at trans-folks participating in sports as a gender they were not born into. Yet another reason (of many) as to why. 

Transgender MMA Fighter Breaks Skull of Her Female Opponent. Are we Becoming too Careful not to Offend any Group of People? – BJJ World


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 20, 2018)

So...this is how I think about trans folk competing in sport. Although my personal beliefs state one thing...and mutilation should be a no go and we should stop the whole acceptance bullshit...but other people have basically made that decision for the society.  If you're a woman that is now a man and competes in men's divisions, crack on.  If you're a man that is fully transitioned to being a woman you can't compete against women.  Because of the years of physical and mental development as a man your body has much more testosterone production, bone density and musculature...it's basically as if you're doping all the time.  The hormone blockers won't make you weaker so that's bullshit.


----------



## digrar (Nov 21, 2018)

If you've had 20-25 years of testosterone to develop your body, take a 20-25 year competition ban.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2018)

Fuck it,  do away with gender specific divisions. Equality for everyone!!!  If they can be Rangers and Infantrymen, surely they can MMA like men... And at that point it will do away with those twats who say "oh I will fight any man" bullshit.  Yeah no,  let a few skulls get broken for humanity, it's fucking science...


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 29, 2018)

UFC 232 has been 🔥 all night. One decision, a bunch of crazy finishes. Great card so far, main card starting now.


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 29, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> UFC 232 has been 🔥 all night. One decision, a bunch of crazy finishes. Great card so far, main card starting now.


It was, until that Arlovski fight🙄.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> UFC 232 has been 🔥 all night. One decision, a bunch of crazy finishes. Great card so far, main card starting now.


Something Something ROLL TIDE 

I'm guessing 232 has horrible PPV Buys...Dana makes some really bad decisions on when to have good cards.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2018)

Kheenbish said:


> It was, until that Arlovski fight🙄.


Was that decision weird to you? I didn’t see it that way at all. 


ThunderHorse said:


> Something Something ROLL TIDE
> 
> I'm guessing 232 has horrible PPV Buys...Dana makes some really bad decisions on when to have good cards.


Coupled with all the drama I am curious to see those numbers as well. 

But holy SHIT. What an amazing card. Nunes MERKED cyborg. It was a damn crime scene. Everyone that watched live might wanna be on the lookout for a subpoena because they witnessed a damn murder.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 30, 2018)

Fuck Jon Jones. Fuck Dana White. Fuck the Golden Snitch. Fuck Joe Rogan.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 30, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Something Something ROLL TIDE
> 
> I'm guessing 232 has horrible PPV Buys...Dana makes some really bad decisions on when to have good cards.


The hate was simply because you said “Roll Tide.”


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Fuck Jon Jones. Fuck Dana White. Fuck the Golden Snitch. Fuck Joe Rogan.


Very antiestablishment of you. Why do you say that?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 30, 2018)

A turinabol pulse in that left leg 😎...seriously good fight. I wanted the Swede but Jones earned it.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2018)

The Nunes fight.. Jesus, I almost felt bad for watching a woman take that beating. Cyborg took so many punches Ray Rice sent flowers.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> The Nunes fight.. Jesus, I almost felt bad for watching a woman take that beating. Cyborg took so many punches Ray Rice sent flowers.


I said right before the fight, "I just hope Nunes doesn't wade forward and get pissed and try to bang with Cyborg."

I was literally shocked. Amanda Nunes is a bad ass fighter. Well deserved Champ Champ.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2018)

So I totally thought the highlights were from the total fight...didn't know the KO was in round one.  Nunes is NASTY.  Not sure there's going to be even a decent challenger to her for awhile.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 30, 2018)

That was a great card. Well worth the $53 something bucks I paid to the PS store. Watched it with my boys, who suprisingly stayed up for almost the whole thing. 

I wish my PTS allowed my heart to get pumped up during action like that... Fuckin PTS. I was excited but internally felt like a corpse when I should have been bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 1, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Very antiestablishment of you. Why do you say that?



I've decided to become Shadowspears resident Yellow Vest!

The bullshit surrounding the run up to UFC 232, moving the card etc. all for the sake of enabling a drug cheat. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 1, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I totally thought the highlights were from the total fight...didn't know the KO was in round one.  Nunes is NASTY.  Not sure there's going to be even a decent challenger to her for awhile.



Word.

I don't see anyone who can beat her at the minute... A rematch with Shevchenko maybe?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2019)

Mugger targets female UFC fighter, ends up in the hospital — Fox News

He did not choose wisely....


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 7, 2019)

He got his issue! She does good work!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2019)

Never heard of her: Colby Covington: Dana White is a piece of (expletive) person with no morals or values


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 8, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Never heard of her: Colby Covington: Dana White is a piece of (expletive) person with no morals or values


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m not a Lesnar fan, but he gets my respect for this.  

http://strib.mn/2Cp3khr
At 41 years old there's still plenty of grit left with Lesnar, the 2000 NCAA heavyweight champion for the Gophers. But rather than taking folding chairs to the back of the head, this week he took the role of trainer to the budding star.
Steveson, *who is 20-0 and the newly minted No. 1 at heavyweight*, appreciated the afternoon session.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 5, 2019)

Next fight for Jones? No one. He wants to fight 3 more times this year and no one is on his level. Better hope some of those pictograms pop up. 

On a side note, shout out to Anthony Smith for waving off that illegal knee. Someone like Sonnen is in there? "Thanks, I can't continue, I will take the belt, let's set up the rematch."


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 5, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Next fight for Jones? No one. He wants to fight 3 more times this year and no one is on his level. Better hope some of those pictograms pop up.
> 
> On a side note, shout out to Anthony Smith for waving off that illegal knee. Someone like Sonnen is in there? "Thanks, I can't continue, I will take the belt, let's set up the rematch."



I'm waiting to see if Jones moves up a weight class, just to have new people to fight. 
The whole situation with his drug test notwithstanding, dude is still a monster.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 5, 2019)

Well he pretty much said he would only move up for a big fight (Brock). In post fight he basically said he wasn't going to hold the belt up in the division, specifically to give younger guys a chance at the title. 

I imagine he will take a few easy fights and hold the belt throughout the year,  while awaiting his big fight. He is gonna make his bank and focus on super fights, establish himself as the GOAT, get his rep looking good, and bounce out within the next five or so years.

Or he will do what he has always done and get in trouble and we will see another Jon Jones "I really feel like Ive gotten it together this time" fuck up repeat and start over again in 2 years...


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone goto the Bragg Jiu Jitsu club? Found them through a quick google(I'll be TAD there for 10 days).


----------



## Centermass (Mar 12, 2019)

MMA fighter Conor McGregor was arrested Monday in Miami Beach after he was accused of robbery.

The incident happened when a fan attempted to take a picture with McGregor as he was leaving the Fontainebleau Miami Beach hotel, according to WCAU.

The police report states that McGregor smacked the phone out of the man's hands and then stomped on it repeatedly. After stomping on the phone, McGregor allegedly grabbed the phone and walked off with it.

The phone was valued at $1,000, according to the victim.

After the victim filed a report, police located and arrested McGregor for strong-arm robbery of the man's cell phone.

Link


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 14, 2019)

Centermass said:


> MMA fighter Conor McGregor was arrested Monday in Miami Beach after he was accused of robbery.
> 
> The incident happened when a fan attempted to take a picture with McGregor as he was leaving the Fontainebleau Miami Beach hotel, according to WCAU.
> 
> ...


I lol'd. McGregor needs to fight, soon. Cowboy, whoever.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 27, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> I lol'd. McGregor needs to fight, soon. Cowboy, whoever.



With McGregor, who knows, but it appears he's called it quits. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110410797925175296


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 28, 2019)

Whiskey sales must be solid for him.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2019)

Apparently it was leaked that he is being investigated in Ireland for sexual assault, as well as picking up a felony theft charge in Florida a few weeks ago.  

Report: Conor McGregor under investigation for sexual assault in Ireland

Conor McGregor’s immigration, legal troubles from Miami arrest

To top that bullshit, he is 30, he claimed to retire young, which would be now. Try to keep his money and his ass out of jail are probably pretty high on his list right now.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> What the hell kind of Irishman drinks Pina Coladas.









Those not much into health food, and into champagne


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 28, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Whiskey sales must be solid for him.


I heard a BTS idea- Conor wants shares in the UFC and has been lobbying for it for a while. His whisky is doing well enough that he has some freedom, and now he’s pushing Dana to a decision. 

Give Conor his shares (unheard of) and let him fight OR deal with the new ESPN deal without a real big-name fighter (Jones ain’t it). 

It’s a pretty interesting scenario. 

If it is a real retirement, he changed the sport so I’m glad that he got in, got set for life, and got out of the fight game.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 28, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Apparently it was leaked that he is being investigated in Ireland for sexual assault, as well as picking up a felony theft charge in Florida a few weeks ago.
> 
> Report: Conor McGregor under investigation for sexual assault in Ireland
> 
> ...



The second one is not new, we've even talked about it.  He won't serve a day, may get community service and a fine.  The new one is the first one.  However, the thing in that article that makes no sense is stating that there are privacy laws the protect an accused identity...that may be the case in Ireland, but they are not enforced after just watching the Ulster Rugby rape trial unfold.



amlove21 said:


> I heard a BTS idea- Conor wants shares in the UFC and has been lobbying for it for a while. His whisky is doing well enough that he has some freedom, and now he’s pushing Dana to a decision.
> 
> Give Conor his shares (unheard of) and let him fight OR deal with the new ESPN deal without a real big-name fighter (Jones ain’t it).
> 
> ...



Interesting.  Would be funny.  And right now I couldn't tell you whom in the UFC gets me excited.  Conor definitely excites people.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 9, 2019)

TJ Dillashaw has been suspended for two years for doping with EPO: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115693304253952000


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 9, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> TJ Dillashaw has been suspended for two years for doping with EPO:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115693304253952000


Didn't even appeal it. Just took a two year L. Pretty crazy.

Reports I saw said EPO.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 16, 2019)

Can you fucking fucks stop taking cheap supplements?  You should get the two year ban for being a dumbass.  I don't give a fuck if that brand gave you money, they're fucking with your bottom line.  USADA Resolves Four Ostarine Cases Under the UFC Anti-Doping Policy | USADA


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2019)

Jesus.

UFC fighter Mike Perry suffers gruesome shattered nose during brawl



Spoiler: Pic within....you've been warned!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Now THAT is going to leave a mark....


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 18, 2019)

3 years since his last UFC fight and Nate Diaz still fuckin’ *BANGS.*


----------



## Centermass (Aug 18, 2019)

Stipe defeats DC in the 4th with a TKO. 

What a come back. Nice.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 18, 2019)

Glad to see Stipe with the strap again... equally sad to see DC without the belt.. hard to watch two of your favorites fight. 

And Nate Diaz- what a legend. Never disappoints. Gives no fucks in the best way possible. 3 years and no rust shows. Great post fight interview too.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 18, 2020)

Connor vs Cerrone tonight. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2020)

First time in awhile I knew an actual fight was going down!


----------



## ATC87 (Jan 18, 2020)

I think this fight will live up to the hype. Looking forward seeing Connor and Cowboy throw leather.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2020)

Where is @amlove21 tonight?

This took way too long to purchase, it kept telling me I needed to purchase another subscription, annoying.  But got it done.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 19, 2020)

Damn that was quick........


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 19, 2020)

WOW


----------



## Centermass (Jan 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218768176173002752


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm not surprised McGregor won by TKO; 170 favored him better for that than cowboy.

But holy shit was that quick. Breaking cowboy's nose with that 2nd/3rd shoulder strike was going to be the beginning of the end even if the round went a few minutes more.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 19, 2020)

Went to the bathroom, came back and the fight was already over..


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 21, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Where is @amlove21 tonight?
> 
> This took way too long to purchase, it kept telling me I needed to purchase another subscription, annoying.  But got it done.


My friend I was watching that PPV with RAPT attention! 

If McGregor stays away from stupid distractions (Pacquaio) and fights 3 times this year? 

Uhhhhhhh then we get McGregor/Jorge AND McGregor/Khabib (OR Ferguson)!!!!


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 21, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Went to the bathroom, came back and the fight was already over..


We didn’t learn a lot because it was :40, but man, what if Conor turned a corner?? That’s terrible news for everyone in 155-170


----------



## chickenrappa (Jan 21, 2020)

I definitely saw McGregor show some stuff I haven't seen him show in a minute, he was really going for the kill. I could see it on that first left hand that he threw, he was swinging for the fences and wanted to show everyone what's what. I look forward to checking out more of his fights in the future, definitely excited to see if he keeps it up at this level once again!


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 8, 2020)

Prelims have been absolutely above board tonight!! 

2 finishes by stops and an absolute WAR from Andrea Lee and Lauren Murphy. Terrible judging, but great fight. 

Jones gonna make history tonight with 14 title fight wins (breaks tie with GSP).


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

OH SHIT


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> OH SHIT


What the hell.  He needs to get his head on straight.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> What the hell.  He needs to get his head on straight.


Bro, might be too late for that.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Bro, might be too late for that.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 35747


Hahahahaha. Fucking why though man? Like, he has enough money and ability to do any number of things without being a fucking *alleged* predator.

ETA- We don’t know all the facts. Amended above.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2020)

So based on the charges of sexual assault and indecent exposure...I'm gonna say he had his junk out and assaulted no one?

UFC star McGregor arrested in Corsica for indecent exposure - court


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So based on the charges of sexual assault and indecent exposure...I'm gonna say he had his junk out and assaulted no one?
> 
> UFC star McGregor arrested in Corsica for indecent exposure - court


Hmmm. Maybe that was an additional charge because it was in public, like at a beach or outside or something. Louis CK/Chris D’elia are dealing with the same thing- exposing themselves, performing acts that are considered ‘assault’ but not actually touching anyone?

I have no idea. 2020 is wild, yo.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2020)

UFC star Conor McGregor allegedly arrested on French island for attempted sexual assault: report

Conor denies. It’s an island in France. Knowing Mac, it’s pricey and very exclusive. I can 1000% seeing this as a “He was sunbathing nude and I saw him and I was assaulted now pay me” sort of situation.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> UFC star Conor McGregor allegedly arrested on French island for attempted sexual assault: report
> 
> Conor denies. It’s an island in France. Knowing Mac, it’s pricey and very exclusive. I can 1000% seeing this as a “He was sunbathing nude and I saw him and I was assaulted now pay me” sort of situation.



Been to Corsica, it's amazing.  The water, the food, Le REP, the women!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2020)

Kinda have to be bat shit crazy to  to fight MMA, who would’ve ever thought that a superstar MMA fighter might actually  be… Bat shit crazy?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 12, 2020)

Less nekid sun bathing.....More gym time.


I wish I had 1/1000000th his natural abilities!!!!


----------



## Hungry_Dog (Sep 15, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Less *nekid sun bathing*.....More gym time.
> 
> 
> I wish I had 1/1000000th his natural abilities!!!!



I Put a Giant Red Light on My Balls to Triple My Testosterone Levels.

*sfw*, I think?


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2020)

Update on Conor. Seems he just flashed someone. How that gets reported as ‘assault’ I don’t know.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Update on Conor. Seems he just flashed someone. How that gets reported as ‘assault’ I don’t know.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Well. Conor's never been "smart".


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

Holy literal horseshit. This card has been CRAZY. I wanna say there have been 9 fights, 7 finishes. 17 second knockout, multiple high level submissions, and both cards that went to split decisions were absolute wars.

And it’s FREE.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 19, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> And it’s FREE.


...of SJW bullshit? I'm in!


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> ...of SJW bullshit? I'm in!


Jesus man. One thread. That’s all I need. One thread where we can just enjoy normal shit.

I know it’s a joke. It’s an annoying joke.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Jesus man. One thread. That’s all I need. One thread where we can just enjoy normal shit.
> 
> I know it’s a joke. It’s an annoying joke.


The cards during COVID on Fight Nights have  been amazing.

Not what I wanted to see from Woodley, oh well, time to retire homie!

ETA: That was a lot of yelling.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The cards during COVID on Fight Nights have  been amazing.
> 
> Not what I wanted to see from Woodley, oh well, time to retire homie!
> 
> ETA: That was a lot of yelling.


I hated betting on Colby here, but he was definitely the better man. Yes 

Real talk- it looked like Tyrone quit there. I’m somewhat of a rib injury savant here (I’ve broken 9, 4 in 2 separate incidents while fighting)- but that didn’t look like an injury. That looked like a ‘I don’t wanna be here any more’.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Jesus man. One thread. That’s all I need. One thread where we can just enjoy normal shit.
> 
> I know it’s a joke. It’s an annoying joke.


@amlove21 makes a good point.  Politics in non-political threads get old really fast.  We have a whole thread for ‘open mic night’....does it have to infect the threads that are non-political as well?

Something to consider....hmmm...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice flex with the POTUS calling in to talk to Covington.

And then it went insane with Usman and Covington talking mess.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Nice flex with the POTUS calling in to talk to Covington.


I gotta be honest. Holy shit. What a RIDICULOUS FLEX. Unreal.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This dude has taken trolling to the absolute logical end.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 27, 2020)

Jesus. Izzy looking like nothing has ever approached him.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 12, 2020)

So I guess Khabib hates money. 

Khabib: Wouldn't coach TUF vs. Conor for $5B


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 12, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I guess Khabib hates money.
> 
> Khabib: Wouldn't coach TUF vs. Conor for $5B



He just hates Conor that much


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 14, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> He just hates Conor that much


Some men are principled. Khabib is one of those men. And since his father died? Uhhhhhh, $5B isn’t worth Conor’s life lol.

Conor would accidentally mention Khabib’s dad and Khabib would murder him.

And remember, class- in fight sports, the referee is there to stop a fight when the loser can no longer protect themselves; if there was no ref, Conor is not much more than a folded Irish flag and a Sarah McLaughlin song at the ESPYs.

There are guys good at MMA (Conor) and guys that are fighters (Khabib).

Poirer safer (literally) bet for Conor.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 14, 2020)

The problem with MMA right now is there are no stars.  In fact there have been no stars for awhile.  Conor is one of the "stars" but he keeps doing stupid shit like retiring.  Khabib is not and never will be a star.  

Usman and Masvidal got something going on, and I liked the over the top bullshit from Covington, especially with the Trump phone call.  But overall the UFC has been lacking of stars and getting those stars to fight consistently in the Octogon. There's also a lot of really old fighters basically taking up space in my eyes, but this has been the case in the UFC for awhile I remember like five years ago Damian Maia was headlining cards at 37.  It's hard to push dudes out who keep winning fights but old dudes with no star power hurts the brand.  Also, Bones doing drugs really put a hurt on both himself and the UFC because he was likely to be the Light Heavyweight Champion forever. 

Khabib is a stone cold killer, but he is very unlikeable and doesn't do much for the brand.  

Why does this matter?  Well, Reebok is not extending their deal with the UFC and you can also look at the other sponsors.  This has huge effect on payouts. I would need to dig into the data, but you go back to pre-reebok and fighters that had deals who were on the top end got huge appearance fees and win bonuses.  Affliction was paying out like 150k+ for win bonuses to Cain.  But UFC was also charging those companies to have the privilege of being on their athletes.  

Everyone get ready for Venum.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 14, 2020)

How are we not talking about this hit over the weekend?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How are we not talking about this hit over the weekend?


HOLY SHIT.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 14, 2020)

Knockout of a lifetime.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 14, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The problem with MMA right now is there are no stars.  In fact there have been no stars for awhile.  Conor is one of the "stars" but he keeps doing stupid shit like retiring.  Khabib is not and never will be a star.
> 
> Usman and Masvidal got something going on, and I liked the over the top bullshit from Covington, especially with the Trump phone call.  But overall the UFC has been lacking of stars and getting those stars to fight consistently in the Octogon. There's also a lot of really old fighters basically taking up space in my eyes, but this has been the case in the UFC for awhile I remember like five years ago Damian Maia was headlining cards at 37.  It's hard to push dudes out who keep winning fights but old dudes with no star power hurts the brand.  Also, Bones doing drugs really put a hurt on both himself and the UFC because he was likely to be the Light Heavyweight Champion forever.
> 
> ...


Don't disagree with much you said. If I wanted showmanship, cut takes, kayfabe... I would watch wrestling. 

I want to see violence. That's about it.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 14, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Some men are principled. Khabib is one of those men. And since his father died? Uhhhhhh, $5B isn’t worth Conor’s life lol.
> 
> Conor would accidentally mention Khabib’s dad and Khabib would murder him.
> 
> ...


Agree with all.  I like Gaethje but I want Khabib to win and put his undefeated record against GSP, but I have no fing idea who I would root for in that fight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 14, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Agree with all.  I like Poirer but I want Khabib to win and put his undefeated record against GSP, but I have no fing idea who I would root for in that fight.


I know Khabib wants that fight, but that's annoying.  I'm tired of these old fuddies sticking around, but how much do you think GSP would need to come out of retirement for what would likely be him getting knocked the eff out?



amlove21 said:


> Don't disagree with much you said. If I wanted showmanship, cut takes, kayfabe... I would watch wrestling.
> 
> I want to see violence. That's about it.



In general I'm not a "fan" of MMA anymore.  I'm here literally to see violence, but I was just musing about that stuff since I look at a lot of things through a different lens post law school.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I know Khabib wants that fight, but that's annoying.  I'm tired of these old fuddies sticking around, but how much do you think GSP would need to come out of retirement for what would likely be him getting knocked the eff out?
> 
> 
> 
> In general I'm not a "fan" of MMA anymore.  I'm here literally to see violence, but I was just musing about that stuff since I look at a lot of things through a different lens post law school.



I get it it but it would just be a fun one to watch, a lifetime grappler against the old karate guy who turned himself into one of the best wrestlers in MMA.  Two greats that would actually be respectful of each other and put on an amazing display of athleticism.  Would not make a difference to me if it was for the title or not, and I hope hope they both get paid an obscene amount of money.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2020)

Brian Ortega is a damn PROBLEM. He and Andrade looked like they were on a different level.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 18, 2020)

I didn't watch the MMA Fight night...but how about about Lomachenko v Lopez?


----------



## TurniketTheNeck (Oct 18, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> I get it it but it would just be a fun one to watch, a lifetime grappler against the old karate guy who turned himself into one of the best wrestlers in MMA.  Two greats that would actually be respectful of each other and put on an amazing display of athleticism.  Would not make a difference to me if it was for the title or not, and I hope hope they both get paid an obscene amount of money.


Last I heard, GSP was out indefinitely due to the ulcerative colitis he developed while bulking up for the Bisping fight. 

Excluding colitis, I think Khabib would turn him into a human punching bag at this point. 
His wrestling, at best, would be equal with Khabib’s; and I don’t see him winning a striking match. Khabib’s in and out movement, circling, (and footwork in general), looked superb in the Mcgregor fight. 
I still remember how GSP’s face looked after fighting Shields, so I would imagine Khabib would leave him looking like a hot mess.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2020)

This weekend I came across Chael Sonnen's video podcasts.  VERY interesting, not what I expected at all.  Guy is a natural at storytelling.  I will watch again.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 18, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I didn't watch the MMA Fight night...but how about about Lomachenko v Lopez?


T. City looks nasty- rest of the card was ok, Andrade looked dominant.

That Lomenchenko fight was FIRE. I haven’t enjoyed a boxing match in a long, long time. Great story for Lopez too.


Marauder06 said:


> This weekend I came across Chael Sonnen's video podcasts.  VERY interesting, not what I expected at all.  Guy is a natural at storytelling.  I will watch again.


He’s amazing, right??? I’m glad he’s stayed away from color commentator duties cage side, but he’s got to be the most entertaining dude in those circles. Definitely better than Schaub.


----------



## GOTWA (Oct 18, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> This weekend I came across Chael Sonnen's video podcasts.  VERY interesting, not what I expected at all.  Guy is a natural at storytelling.  I will watch again.


Chael's an amazing speaker, and an even better trash talker. 


amlove21 said:


> T. City looks nasty- rest of the card was ok, Andrade looked dominant.
> 
> That Lomenchenko fight was FIRE. I haven’t enjoyed a boxing match in a long, long time. Great story for Lopez too.
> 
> He’s amazing, right??? I’m glad he’s stayed away from color commentator duties cage side, but he’s got to be the most entertaining dude in those circles. Definitely better than Schaub.


This is one of my favorite speeches; the environment changes, but the act doesn't. It starts about half way through. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=193765158338197


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2020)

This card has been fantastic. Khabib and Justin both looking game. Here we go!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 24, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> This card has been fantastic. Khabib and Justin both looking game. Here we go!


The cool thing about having an ESPN+ account is being able to watch this for free on-demand the next day.


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm surprised Khabib retired, but less so once he said why.

Dude is 100% about his family and his word. Hope to still see him around as a coach.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335724540677087232
Life is suffering, we are in a cosmic abyss toiling away for nothing other than fleeting gains that will be gone as the sun sets. We do this, this hamster wheel of life running constantly for nothing other than the fact that we don't know any better. If there truly was a God, we would recieve a sign, a message, a herald declaring his presence. But this match, this non sensical aberration of a combat sporting event is a blatant mockery for all things good and fleeting in the world.

This, this is the sign that there is no God and life is meaningless.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 6, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335724540677087232
> Life is suffering, we are in a cosmic abyss toiling away for nothing other than fleeting gains that will be gone as the sun sets. We do this, this hamster wheel of life running constantly for nothing other than the fact that we don't know any better. If there truly was a God, we would recieve a sign, a message, a herald declaring his presence. But this match, this non sensical aberration of a combat sporting event is a blatant mockery for all things good and fleeting in the world.
> 
> This, this is the sign that there is no God and life is meaningless.


I will not watch or promote the watching of that shit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 6, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335724540677087232
> Life is suffering, we are in a cosmic abyss toiling away for nothing other than fleeting gains that will be gone as the sun sets. We do this, this hamster wheel of life running constantly for nothing other than the fact that we don't know any better. If there truly was a God, we would recieve a sign, a message, a herald declaring his presence. But this match, this non sensical aberration of a combat sporting event is a blatant mockery for all things good and fleeting in the world.
> 
> This, this is the sign that there is no God and life is meaningless.



@amlove21 can we have McGregor v Mayweather II instead, this time I'll still lose but you send me some Westland.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> @amlove21 can we have McGregor v Mayweather II instead, this time I'll still lose but you send me some Westland.


I saw this fight earlier and laughed my ass off. I owe you a bottle anyway- I’ll take Paul


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 6, 2020)

Money Mayweather returning is random as hell.


ThunderHorse said:


> @amlove21 can we have McGregor v Mayweather II instead, this time I'll still lose but you send me some Westland.


That could be interesting but I think that ship has long sailed and they're both more than satisfied with their last paydays.

I also get the payday/promotional potential for a Mayweather/Paul ticket, but Paul's amateur level with Floyd's style will make it a snoozefest.

Let's cross both of those fights out and have McGregor and Paul (Jake because he's the bigger shit-talker and has already called McGregor out) go at it in Tyson's next Exhibition line-up.

Much more entertaining, no titles involved, and Paul gets to try his hand get ktfo by a fellow amateur (albeit in title alone) boxer first.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 7, 2020)

The pricing/order model they’re using is GENIUS. Check this out.

Floyd Mayweather vs. Logan Paul Boxing Match Is Set for February, Let's Go!

ETA- $24.99 now, $34.99 after a million buys, all the way to $64.99 if you wait and too many people bought.

Marketing ridiculous.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 7, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> $24.99 now, $34.99 after a million buys, all the way to $64.99 if you wait and too many people bought.




That's actually genius, unfortunately for them I'll just catch a livestream if I ever decide to watch.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll youtube it afterward like the RJJ and Tyson fight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2020)

So...I have no idea how Jemele still has a job that pays here.  She went from award winning sportswriter to woke artist in what seems pretty fast.  But I suppose not because I remember watching her on Around the Horn for years and she was great.  Only when she and Michael Smith paired up for the His & Hers podcast and then SC6 (which destroyed the network) did she either change or shift her persona to wack asshole.  I've listened to her enough to know she's racist.  

But here we go...apparently Jake Paul is racist for knocking Nate Robinson out:
Jemele Hill & Cari Champion Ask Jake Paul If It Was Racist To Knockout Nate Robinson


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> So...I have no idea how Jemele still has a job that pays here.  She went from award winning sportswriter to woke artist in what seems pretty fast.  But I suppose not because I remember watching her on Around the Horn for years and she was great.  Only when she and Michael Smith paired up for the His & Hers podcast and then SC6 (which destroyed the network) did she either change or shift her persona to wack asshole.  I've listened to her enough to know she's racist.
> 
> But here we go...apparently Jake Paul is racist for knocking Nate Robinson out:
> Jemele Hill & Cari Champion Ask Jake Paul If It Was Racist To Knockout Nate Robinson


After reading the article and watching the clip, I think you're reading too much into the way she teased both him and Nate in the same breath.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2020)

Locksteady said:


> After reading the article and watching the clip, I think you're reading too much into the way she teased both him and Nate in the same breath.



Sure, but she's not remotely funny.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Sure, but she's not remotely funny.


Not really a knee-slapper for me either, but to each their own.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 9, 2020)

Locksteady said:


> After reading the article and watching the clip, I think you're reading too much into the way she teased both him and Nate in the same breath.


I don't think so.  Either she has the worst sense of humor and delivery on the planet or she was serious:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336386533977427976
My money says this was a set-up publicity stunt for these self absorbed imbeciles.

Regardless, I'm really not sure what planet I live on anymore.  Every day I think we've reached the pinnacle of stupidity but then tomorrow comes along and proves me wrong....and why am I not surprised Jake Paul is involved.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 12, 2020)

Ive found my new favorite mma fighter, Kevin Holland. Dude talks some serious shit but backs it up.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 12, 2020)

Watching the lightweight title fight on Top Rank via ESPN.  Love these.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 15, 2020)

Jake Paul out there trying to get himself killed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338928886218772481


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Jake Paul out there trying to get himself killed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338928886218772481


I can say without an ounce of hyperbole that I want both of those brothers to die.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> I can say without an ounce of hyperbole that I want both of those brothers to die.


Jake Paul is out of his mind. He’s gonna die.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 16, 2020)

Good.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2020)

People who video themselves committing assault and battery in California and post it used to lead to an arrest.  But hey. most California prosecutors don't do their jobs anymore.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Jake Paul is out of his mind. He’s gonna die.


He punched an older guy out in a restaurant, and posted it.  After putting a tweet up saying he'd punch anyone who got close to him.
Lawsuit might be better then jail.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 16, 2020)

Amanda Nunes responds Dana White’s offer to fight Jake Paul


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 16, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Amanda Nunes responds Dana White’s offer to fight Jake Paul



I want to see that in the Octogon, just watch her pop his skull off his body.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I want to see that in the Octogon, just watch her pop his skull off his body.


Nunes is an absolute savage. I’d love to see it. Never happening, but I’d love to see it.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 16, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Nunes is an absolute savage. I’d love to see it. Never happening, but I’d love to see it.


She’s one of my favorites for sure. Total bad ass


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2020)

Jose Canseco challenges Logan Paul to fight after YouTuber breaks up with daughter Josie - Combat World News

Logan Paul dumped a girl. Now that girls dad wants to fight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Jose Canseco challenges Logan Paul to fight after YouTuber breaks up with daughter Josie - Combat World News
> 
> Logan Paul dumped a girl. Now that girls dad wants to fight.


Canseco:
_“Even though I’m 56-years-old, I do have some martial arts and celebrity fighting experience.”_

- spoiler - 
_You could say I’m pretty much infantry


._


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Canseco:
> _“Even though I’m 56-years-old, I do have some martial arts and celebrity fighting experience.”_
> 
> - spoiler -
> ...


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's the fight he referenced in the article.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2020)

But I wanted to see Nunez kick his ass. 

Michael Bisping Accepts Challenge From Jake Paul: 'I Will Take You To School' | MiddleEasy


----------



## digrar (Dec 18, 2020)

"part time fight beat my ass" Recently retired Rugby League player Paul Gallen convincingly beat Mark Hunt on Wednesday night.

Mark Hunt loss to Paul Gallen: MMA legend’s classy reaction to defeat

Video: Paul Gallen outpoints Mark Hunt in boxing match, calls out Robert Whittaker


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't know why I'm falling for the Paul's bullshit bait and giving them the publicity they desperately seek but here it is:
Jake Paul says he doesn't give a f***' about his Conor McGregor fiancee comments

The only way I'd consider watching this is if it's a fight to the death because that means the end of this imbecile Jake Paul and this stupid crap.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2020)

How many dudes does he want out there that will take him out?


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 21, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know why I'm falling for the Paul's bullshit bait and giving them the publicity they desperately seek but here it is:
> Jake Paul says he doesn't give a f***' about his Conor McGregor fiancee comments
> 
> The only way I'd consider watching this is if it's a fight to the death because that means the end of this imbecile Jake Paul and this stupid crap.


Karma is quite a bitch here in terms of shit-talking, and Paul certainly seems to be singing the right tune to pull Conor back in the ring, considering his team is already negotiating the fight just 6 months out from his retirement.

This will be fun to watch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

So, Dana is going to beg Khabib for one more fight. White to meet Khabib, press for one more fight


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 10, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> So, Dana is going to beg Khabib for one more fight. White to meet Khabib, press for one more fight


I’m over it. Let Khabib do Khabib.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 10, 2021)

amlove21 said:


> I’m over it. Let Khabib do Khabib.


Same here.

Dana's only leverage is the opportunity to let him secure the 30-0 record his father wanted him to have.

Won't complain if he takes the opportunity to honor his father's wish.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 10, 2021)

Locksteady said:


> Same here.
> 
> Dana's only leverage is the opportunity to let him secure the 30-0 record his father wanted him to have.
> 
> Won't complain if he takes the opportunity to honor his father's wish.


I guess, but I am not really cool with Dana (organization) leveraging emotion (Khabib's father's wish) for monetary benefit. 

Khabib is a talent like we have never seen, I don't think there is anyone on his level, period. If he wants to walk away, I think he should be able to. 

Granted, I understand the game, so it's not like a moral issue or anything. Honestly- there just isn't a great fight. An aging GSP? Connor (easy win) again? As a fight fan, I don't know if Khabib has anything to prove, ya know?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

amlove21 said:


> I guess, but I am not really cool with Dana (organization) leveraging emotion (Khabib's father's wish) for monetary benefit.
> 
> Khabib is a talent like we have never seen, I don't think there is anyone on his level, period. If he wants to walk away, I think he should be able to.
> 
> Granted, I understand the game, so it's not like a moral issue or anything. Honestly- there just isn't a great fight. An aging GSP? Connor (easy win) again? As a fight fan, I don't know if Khabib has anything to prove, ya know?


The only fight he wanted was GSP to come out of retirement.  But I'm personally only interested in a 40 yr old that hasn't fought in three years is if his jaw is broken by Khabib.  I've never been a GSP fan or fanboi.  Yeah, Conor is my jam, so what lol.  And I definitely felt that GSP ran from having a fight with Conor as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 16, 2021)

Holloway murdered Kattar.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 10, 2022)

Thought this was entertaining and somehow hadn't seen it before.  Not really worthy of it's own thread and wasn't sure where the best place to drop it - anyway:





Perfect illustration as to why there are different divisions.  If this were real, McGregor would've ended up like Oberyn in GOT.

Even at the end, when Hafþór goes to his knees, I'm not sure McGregor even has enough wingspan to apply a seat belt. LOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 24, 2022)

GOT-Damn!

I mean… After the leg kick knocks you on your ass, don’t you pause for a minute and rethink your whole strategy?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518050724659216385


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> GOT-Damn!
> 
> I mean… After the leg kick knocks you on your ass, don’t you pause for a minute and rethink your whole strategy?
> 
> ...



Play stupid games, win unwanted head trauma.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 25, 2022)

I would have liked to have seen some red fluid leaking from his grape. I hate people like them. They need to be eradicated….


----------



## Bypass (Apr 25, 2022)

Never got into watching other folks fight.  I took Senuces Ryu Jiu Jitsu under Shihan Little, American kick boxing, Boxing, under coach I can't remember his name, Karate under Joe Young and Ninjitsu under Bud Malmstrom throughout my 20s I was dangerous but mostly to myself LOL. Was good times and now that I've hit my 50s I will probably just shoot somebody before I try any of the shit I learned in my 20s.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 26, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Never got into watching other folks fight.  I took Senuces Ryu Jiu Jitsu under Shihan Little, American kick boxing, Boxing, under coach I can't remember his name, Karate under Joe Young and Ninjitsu under Bud Malmstrom throughout my 20s I was dangerous but mostly to myself LOL. Was good times and now that I've hit my 50s I will probably just shoot somebody before I try any of the shit I learned in my 20s.


It’s amazing isn’t it. I have been doing martial arts for 45 years as of this week and to this day, I hate watching others fight - in fact, I abhor violence yet I am good at it when needed. I find myself to be more dangerous today than I was in my 20’s due to maturity. But yeah, I hate watching those fighting videos. I won’t even watch MMA on TV.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 26, 2022)

Grunt said:


> It’s amazing isn’t it. I have been doing martial arts for 45 years as of this week and to this day, I hate watching others fight - in fact, I abhor violence yet I am good at it when needed. I find myself to be more dangerous today than I was in my 20’s due to maturity. But yeah, I hate watching those fighting videos. I won’t even watch MMA on TV.


So you've keep at it then. I can't see myself doing the stuff I did as a younger man anymore but that is impressive to me that you are still at it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 27, 2022)

Bypass said:


> Never got into watching other folks fight.  I took Senuces Ryu Jiu Jitsu under Shihan Little, American kick boxing, Boxing, under coach I can't remember his name, Karate under Joe Young and Ninjitsu under Bud Malmstrom throughout my 20s I was dangerous but mostly to myself LOL. Was good times and now that I've hit my 50s I will probably just shoot somebody before I try any of the shit I learned in my 20s.


I need guns, lots of guns. Lol


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2022)

Nate F'n Diaz.  That is all.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 12, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Nate F'n Diaz.  That is all.


Guillotine was nasty! and he won it at 209 (Stockton area code)?! Just weird and cool. 

Kamzet woulda destroyed him though- Holland was not up to the task.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Guillotine was nasty! and he won it at 209 (Stockton area code)?! Just weird and cool.
> 
> Kamzet woulda destroyed him though- Holland was not up to the task.


Inexcusable for Khamzat to not make weight...not even close. It was a huge fight for his career. Almost makes me one wonder if it was intentional at some level?  Then he acts the clown with Holland before their fight.  Just weird.  Agree, though, he looked strong and probably would've smoked Diaz but I really don't like the guy.

Regardless, glad to see Diaz go out with a W.  Loved his post fight comments. Legend.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm certain this was posted earlier in this thread back when it happened, but one of the funniest post fight interviews ecer showed up in one of my feeds again today. 

It still makes me laugh almost as much as the first time I saw it...hopefully it does the same for you 🤣:


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 15, 2022)

For all you grappling fans- Gordon Ryan is about to skullfuck all your favorite BJJ players this weekend. 

Long Live King Ryan!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 15, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> For all you grappling fans- Gordon Ryan is about to skullfuck all your favorite BJJ players this weekend.
> 
> Long Live King Ryan!


That's the state of the state right now. Those guys need to step their fucking game up because their level of jiu-jitsu is fucking pathetic. -- _The Gospel of the Lord_

Would love to have Flo to watch these matches but the subscription price is still a bit too steep.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 15, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> That's the state of the state right now. Those guys need to step their fucking game up because their level of jiu-jitsu is fucking pathetic. -- _The Gospel of the Lord_
> 
> Would love to have Flo to watch these matches but the subscription price is still a bit too steep.


I would pass you my login, but the commies over at Flo don't let multiple people sign in to the same account. 

Wait, that makes them capitalists, because they aren't allowing us to share... I rescind my comment. Yeah I could have deleted it, who cares. You deal with it.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 15, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I would pass you my login, but the commies over at Flo don't let multiple people sign in to the same account.
> 
> Wait, that makes them capitalists, because they aren't allowing us to share... I rescind my comment. Yeah I could have deleted it, who cares. You deal with it.


Haha. I'll survive and just keep on slumming it. Besides, we all know the outcome.🍺


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 15, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Haha. I'll survive and just keep on slumming it. Besides, we all know the outcome.🍺


yeah you right!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 16, 2022)

Flo is trash. 

//ends


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Flo is trash.
> 
> //ends


Holy crap it's the worst. The actual worst. They're never on time, they finally figured out the commentators (KenFlo), but literally everything else is garbage. 



amlove21 said:


> For all you grappling fans- Gordon Ryan is about to skullfuck all your favorite BJJ players this weekend.
> 
> Long Live King Ryan!


And also, this is exactly what happened. Just an unreal run by Gordon.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Holy crap it's the worst. The actual worst. They're never on time, they finally figured out the commentators (KenFlo), but literally everything else is garbage.


This is why I say their subscription price is too steep.  Cost/benefit just isn't there for me.

I'd like to see Ryan don a gi to see how he'd do.  He's got a niche carved out, so it won't happen but just imagine if we could've had something like a Gordon Ryan vs. Leandro Lo match again; they fought only once and Lo won. Ryan said they were working on something for Nov.  Unfortunately 
☹️.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 19, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> This is why I say their subscription price is too steep.  Cost/benefit just isn't there for me.
> 
> I'd like to see Ryan don a gi to see how he'd do.  He's got a niche carved out, so it won't happen but just imagine if we could've had something like a Gordon Ryan vs. Leandro Lo match again; they fought only once and Lo won. Ryan said they were working on something for Nov.  Unfortunately
> ☹️.


I get that they are different (in some ways), but I just have to believe that Gordon is just as good in the jacket as he is without. A couple nuances here and there, a few more ruleset changes here and there and I think he's good.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> I get that they are different (in some ways), but I just have to believe that Gordon is just as good in the jacket as he is without. A couple nuances here and there, a few more ruleset changes here and there and I think he's good.


There's no question he'd be good (probably the guy to beat now) but perhaps someone else can give him a run; there certainly isn't with no-gi.  I'm sure you know guys that are much stronger in one vs the other; I know I do.  I wonder how enjoyable it is for him?  Is the challenge there (11 sec heel hooks)? A lot of fans want him to go UFC but that's an entirely different animal as well.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2022)

Gordon got robbed!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 11, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Gordon got robbed!


???  Explain


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 11, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> ???  Explain


The Stats do not lie. 

UFC 282: Blachowicz vs. Ankalaev | ESPN FightCenter


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 11, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> The Stats do not lie.
> 
> 
> 
> UFC 282: Blachowicz vs. Ankalaev | ESPN FightCenter


Sigh. Too much jiu-jitsu on my mind.  

I thought your comment was in reference to the earlier Gordon Ryan discussion and his recent UFC comments.  He has an event coming up in a few days.  My bad.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah Gordon Ryan is fighting on fight pass later this week, where he is going to dominate again. From now until the end of time lol. Dude is on a completely different level.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 15, 2022)

The UFC fight pass events are FIRE. 

Sport BJJ on a UFC level of production. Matches happening fast, and it’s a high level. 

Gordon Ryan’s team absolutely crushing.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> The UFC fight pass events are FIRE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see any of the matches but heard Nicky Rod, who was a late fill in, came close to subbing the King?  "Saved by the bell", so to speak.  But in the end Ryan still won the decision.  Sounds like the King got himself a match.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Didn't see any of the matches but heard Nicky Rod, who was a late fill in, came close to subbing the King?  "Saved by the bell", so to speak.  But in the end Ryan still won the decision.  Sounds like the King got himself a match.


Absolutely not. It was in overtime, Gordon had already won (his ride time was much higher, also had fastest escape). Nicky was on Gordon’s back, cause that’s where he started. 

Gordon watched the clock expire, nonchalantly pointed at the clock for the ref, and then tapped Nicky’s arm letting him know the match was over. 

I’ll say this- Nicky is gonna beat Gordon at some point. He’s ridiculously good, Gordon is just the goat.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Absolutely not. It was in overtime, Gordon had already won (his ride time was much higher, also had fastest escape). Nicky was on Gordon’s back, cause that’s where he started.
> 
> Gordon watched the clock expire, nonchalantly pointed at the clock for the ref, and then tapped Nicky’s arm letting him know the match was over.
> 
> I’ll say this- Nicky is gonna beat Gordon at some point. He’s ridiculously good, Gordon is just the goat.


Got it.  Thanks for the clarifying.  This is why you can't believe everything you read.  I'm going to try to find the match online somewhere when I have some time.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> Got it.  Thanks for the clarifying.  This is why you can't believe everything you read.  I'm going to try to find the match online somewhere when I have some time.


I get the angle- they want to continue to sell Gordon fights by making it seem he might lose soon. I watched Floyd Mayweather every year in May for the same reason.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 17, 2022)

So apparently Nicky broke Gordon’s foot when they engaged in their 50/50. Wild. 

Gordon Ryan Admits Nicky Rod Broke His Ankle With A Toehold


----------

